# What did you do mountain related today part II



## chrislibby88

Original thread maxed out, so I’m launching a new one.


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Are you guys canning your meat and fat and saving special cuts whole?



I have never canned meat, but I want to, maybe next season.
I do render fat if I shoot a fat one. I got close to two gallons off my fat December boar. The small sow I shot in Sept didn’t have enough fat for me to bother with.
I’ve been doing large roasts, both bone in and boneless, shoulders stay whole bone-in and get smoked and bbq’d, shanks whole bone-in but I trim the excess bone off so they will fit in a crock pot easier, you can do a whole neck roast or debone it into stew meat, I saw the ribs off and section them up—fatty bear ribs are amazing, the hams usually get separated into boneless roasts and some are then cut into stew- you can always freeze boneless roasts whole and thaw and cut them into stew meat later if needed. I’ve heard to trim all the fat off before freezing, since it can spoil in the freezer in a year or less but we left the fat on the ribs and it tasted amazing after 5 months frozen. We pretty much slow cook everything on the bear but the tenderloins and backstrap, those get cut into medallions and fried in bear fat. I do wanna try and smoke a whole backstrap to 160 and see how it is.


----------



## ddd-shooter

chrislibby88 said:


> I have never canned meat, but I want to, maybe next season.
> I do render fat if I shoot a fat one. I got close to two gallons off my fat December boar. The small sow I shot in Sept didn’t have enough fat for me to bother with.
> I’ve been doing large roasts, both bone in and boneless, shoulders stay whole bone-in and get smoked and bbq’d, shanks whole bone-in but I trim the excess bone off so they will fit in a crock pot easier, you can do a whole neck roast or debone it into stew meat, I saw the ribs off and section them up—fatty bear ribs are amazing, the hams usually get separated into boneless roasts and some are then cut into stew- you can always freeze boneless roasts whole and thaw and cut them into stew meat later if needed. I’ve heard to trim all the fat off before freezing, since it can spoil in the freezer in a year or less but we left the fat on the ribs and it tasted amazing after 5 months frozen. We pretty much slow cook everything on the bear but the tenderloins and backstrap, those get cut into medallions and fried in bear fat. I do wanna try and smoke a whole backstrap to 160 and see how it is.


I still say bear b que is one of the finest game meals available to the outdoorsman.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Ordered some darn tough lightweight socks from gobros. Hoping they work out.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I ordered the Slik Sling last night apparently.  Budweiser made me do it.  It gets rave reviews and many like it better than the Gunbearer and others.  Less than 40 bucks too.  Check out on YouTube how simple it is to operate with your pack on.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Here's one


----------



## chrislibby88

ddd-shooter said:


> I still say bear b que is one of the finest game meals available to the outdoorsman.


I would have agreed with you, until I cooked bear ribs.


----------



## ddd-shooter

chrislibby88 said:


> I would have agreed with you, until I cooked bear ribs.


Never have myself, but I'd still categorize ribs in the bbq family, lol
I'll make sure to save some off the next one. I like my deer ribs, so go figure why I throw out my bears.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Leg workout this a.m.
Arrows this evening. Still feeling out the new beartooths, but I think they're gonna make the cut... When I put them on, I thought they were way too comfortable to be supportive. Went back to my danners and oh my what a difference in support. I really think these schnees are just that comfortable. I'll ruck with them later this summer, but I don't really see the need in a break in period.


----------



## deadend

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I ordered the Slik Sling last night apparently.  Budweiser made me do it.  It gets rave reviews and many like it better than the Gunbearer and others.  Less than 40 bucks too.  Check out on YouTube how simple it is to operate with your pack on.


One thing about the Slik Sling as opposed to the Kifaru Gun Bearer is that it is infinitely easier to navigate brush with the Gun Bearer as the gun is in front of you and not hanging above your head catching on every limb you try to get under.


----------



## Whit90

I caught a mess of trout Saturday. I'd like to share with yall a picture of me with a laurel branch stringer full of trout, in front of a great waterfall, but that might burn a spot. Even though its a hard to get to spot, I am sure some folks on here would recognize it. Here they are on the grill. No spots, or fish burned in this picture.


----------



## Whit90

@splatek I just saw your Bear-B-Q and it looks amazing! 20 hrs?!! I am no expert smoker, so walk me through those 20 hrs and tell me how it did not dry out. I assume you have an electric or gas smoker?


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> @splatek I just saw your Bear-B-Q and it looks amazing! 20 hrs?!! I am no expert smoker, so walk me through those 20 hrs and tell me how it did not dry out. I assume you have an electric or gas smoker?



Yessir. 
1) season the heck out of it with a traeger dry rub
2) wrap tightly in a slow cooker bag. 
3) wrap very well in foil
4) smoke for 18 hours at 200
5) with two hours left unwrap everything and place meat on foil wrapped rack in smoker.
 6) coat liberally with bbq sauce
7) re apply bbq sauce two more times and smoke until you have a good “crust”
8) let rest for 15-30 minutes
9) enjoy. 
10) be careful who you share with out you might end up with more “friends” (aka freeloaders)

I have an electric smoker. It’s so simple. Set it and go do whatever you need to do until the last couple hours where you can crack a cold one and tend to the meat. 

Hope it works out for you
It’s only my second smoked thing. @jbogg a huge help on the technical support crisis intervention line. He knows his way around a smoker. As does @FMBear


----------



## Whit90

@splatek Good deal. I might need to get me an electric smoker. my little live fire vertical smoke wouldn't cut it for that long of a cook. I need to get a bear first though. Well done!


----------



## HardlyHangin

Yalls food sounds amazing. The (new) wife and i are honeymooning in the keys and theres no mountains but yall are my favorite group of internet friends - we did a charter fishing trip yesterday and kept 2 yellow jacks, then got a restaurant to cook them for us - best seafood hands down ive ever had. Got half of it blackened, half cuban style


----------



## ddd-shooter

HardlyHangin said:


> Yalls food sounds amazing. The (new) wife and i are honeymooning in the keys and theres no mountains but yall are my favorite group of internet friends - we did a charter fishing trip yesterday and kept 2 yellow jacks, then got a restaurant to cook them for us - best seafood hands down ive ever had. Got half of it blackened, half cuban style


We used to go to marathon regularly. Love the keys and fresh seafood.


----------



## Whit90

@HardlyHangin there is much adventure to be had down there too! Hope yall have a good time.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Arms day. More arrows. That'll be my summer for the better part of the week. Legs, arms, arrows almost every day. 
For the sake of brevity, I'll refrain from the "same ole same ole" moving forward.
I like the prep nearly as much as the hunt. 
Nearly.


----------



## Buckman18

The youngins caught some native mountain carp off the dock and swam in Chatuge today. I sipped on some sasparilla’s and supervised.


----------



## Buckman18

Today we went to Cherokee and had our family portrait made. We usually don’t let folks take our pics because it allows things to get complicated if the wardens come sniffin’ around…


----------



## splatek

My eleven year old gave my almost two year old a master class in FLYFISHING for trouts


----------



## ChidJ

Do any of y'all know when early bear gun hunt dates will come out or if they have already? Trying to plan my hunt/scouting trips


----------



## Swampdogg

@KentuckyHeadhunter 
I can my bear meat ,  it’s an easy process and can’t beat the results 
Here’s the recipe 
1 teaspoon of salt and 1teaspoon of garlic 
Fill pint jars to the neck with 1” cubes of meat where the mason jar transitions in shape 
75 minutes at 10# of pressure . Let canner depressurization slowly. It’s about a 2 1/2 to 3 hour process
Do this in a pressure canner not in an instapot 
. 
Once done you can turn the meat in whatever meal you want 
BBQ,Tacos ,pot pies , meat over rice or in pasta . Add some veggies and instant roast. 
The meat comes out perfect, juicy and tender. Takes a minute to heat up and always ready to go . Don’t have to wait and defrost when ready to eat. 

I removed all the fat for rendering and bear cracklings which is the other best thing on these bears 

It is now my family’s favorite so now I have to become a better bear hunter.


----------



## Swampdogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I ordered the Slik Sling last night apparently.  Budweiser made me do it.  It gets rave reviews and many like it better than the Gunbearer and others.  Less than 40 bucks too.  Check out on YouTube how simple it is to operate with your pack on.


That sling is the business,


----------



## splatek

Swampdogg said:


> @KentuckyHeadhunter
> I can my bear meat ,  it’s an easy process and can’t beat the results
> Here’s the recipe
> 1 teaspoon of salt and 1teaspoon of garlic
> Fill pint jars to the neck with 1” cubes of meat where the mason jar transitions in shape
> 75 minutes at 10# of pressure . Let canner depressurization slowly. It’s about a 2 1/2 to 3 hour process
> Do this in a pressure canner not in an instapot
> .
> 
> It is now my family’s favorite so now I have to become a better bear hunter.



This is great. and my old lady asks me why I even hunt deer she likes bear so much


----------



## EyesUp83

The fact that this thread is still going strong just makes me happy!!

 I can't wait to get back up to north Georgia this fall. Hopefully Cohutta for the October gun hunt. Time to start training


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I'm gonna go check out Wildcat tract tomorrow and just do a few miles and get work out of my head.  If anyone wants to meet up just send a PM.


----------



## chrislibby88

ChidJ said:


> Do any of y'all know when early bear gun hunt dates will come out or if they have already? Trying to plan my hunt/scouting trips


They release the new regs sometime in July. They should post them then.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

Now that my new crossbow arrived, I'm starting to put thought into my gear and what issues need to be addressed. This pack worked out perfect last year. The first harness I got for it drove.me.nuts because the plastic buckles squeaked with every little movement. My way of thinking is if I can hear it, so can the animals. I switched to this harness and it worked great, except for the metal clasps had sharp edges and my crossbow string found it's way inside of them while slung and it would fray the string and get hung up. Fixed the problem with heat shrink tubing.


----------



## 35 Whelen

ChidJ said:


> Do any of y'all know when early bear gun hunt dates will come out or if they have already? Trying to plan my hunt/scouting trips



https://rules.sos.ga.gov/gac/391-4-2


----------



## ChidJ

35 Whelen said:


> https://rules.sos.ga.gov/gac/391-4-2




I appreciate the link. I may have missed a few but after combing through the regs, it looks like for 2022-23 season early gun hunts will be held from Sep 17-23 and will be held on:

Chattahoochee WMA

Chestatee WMA

Edit: bored at work so I'll go through it again and see if I missed anything. Will add if I find more
Edit2: looks like that's it


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I did about 4 miles today that felt like 6 or 7.  Mountain miles are so different.  Breakin in the boots and the lower back is getting better.  Gonna try to take that week off for the early hunt if anyone wants to help me pack out my first bear haha.  Just kidding because honestly I don't have all that much confidence anymore.  I just enjoy the effort and being out there.  Someday it will happen.


----------



## Pig Predator

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I did about 4 miles today that felt like 6 or 7.  Mountain miles are so different.  Breakin in the boots and the lower back is getting better.  Gonna try to take that week off for the early hunt if anyone wants to help me pack out my first bear haha.  Just kidding because honestly I don't have all that much confidence anymore.  I just enjoy the effort and being out there.  Someday it will happen.


I dont hunt bear but would be more than willing to help a man square one up and out on his first as long it's on my side of town.?


----------



## WoodlandScout82

Took out the new crossbow for the first time today. It's leaps and bounds better than my old one. I'm trying to avoid the bottom picture again?.


----------



## ddd-shooter

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Took out the new crossbow for the first time today. It's leaps and bounds better than my old one. I'm trying to avoid the bottom picture again?.
> View attachment 1155595View attachment 1155596View attachment 1155597


That'll blister a bear!


----------



## ddd-shooter

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I did about 4 miles today that felt like 6 or 7.  Mountain miles are so different.  Breakin in the boots and the lower back is getting better.  Gonna try to take that week off for the early hunt if anyone wants to help me pack out my first bear haha.  Just kidding because honestly I don't have all that much confidence anymore.  I just enjoy the effort and being out there.  Someday it will happen.


 
Keep at it and you'll find success. "Try easier"


----------



## jbogg

Did a little walking the last couple of weekends.  Looking good so far.


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I did about 4 miles today that felt like 6 or 7.  Mountain miles are so different.  Breakin in the boots and the lower back is getting better.  Gonna try to take that week off for the early hunt if anyone wants to help me pack out my first bear haha.  Just kidding because honestly I don't have all that much confidence anymore.  I just enjoy the effort and being out there.  Someday it will happen.


I will be on Chestatee for the early hunt. I’m sure one of us forum fellas will make a post the week of the hunt and we can see who all is gonna be where, and trade info for help. My brother and probably one friend will be there, as long as we aren’t busy packing our own meat we should be down to help anyone.


----------



## ChidJ

I was thinking Chestatee, as well. I went to Chattahoochee last year and it was nice but there were a lot ofo campers and going through Helen is miserable. They don't even have a Walmart


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I installed that Slik Sling on my pack (after much frustration!) but now its perfect.  I think its the easiest carry/deployment method I've ever seen or used.  Totally ninja design and doesn't keep your gun pointed at your buddy on hills, mountains, or inclines like some of the others.


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I ordered the Slik Sling last night apparently.  Budweiser made me do it.  It gets rave reviews and many like it better than the Gunbearer and others.  Less than 40 bucks too.  Check out on YouTube how simple it is to operate with your pack on.


Man I’ve been looking at all of these, so far the Kifaru looks like the best, maybe the slik next, and the mystery ranch in last, but none are perfect, and I’m not sure I want any of them. When I’m walking in the dark or with a full pack I just strap my rifle to my pack, when I’m out in legal shooting hours it’s on my shoulder with a hand on it, or it’s off my shoulder in my hand, my gun is light and well balanced though, so I don’t mind carrying by hand if my spidey sense starts tingling. As far as getting the gun ready they will all slow you down by a few seconds compared to just a shoulder sling, and having walked up on critters with only seconds to react and get a shot off the sacrifice on speed doesn’t seem worth the minor improvement on carry comfort.   Please give us an update this season once you get some use out of it, I am interested to hear how it works out in the woods.


----------



## chrislibby88

ChidJ said:


> I was thinking Chestatee, as well. I went to Chattahoochee last year and it was nice but there were a lot ofo campers and going through Helen is miserable. They don't even have a Walmart


Bad news, Chestatee is at least 45 minutes from the nearest Walmart in Blairsville. Good news, there’s plenty of camping nearby. The main WMA campground will probably be busy, and it’s usually kinda trashy. Dockery Lake is nice though, it’s inside the WMA and usually not as packed, the water and toilet house is usually shut down in the winter. Even better, Vogel state park borders Chestatee to the north, has cheap cabins with full amenities, and has a cheap campground, with bath houses and water spickets at the campsites.  I require showers during the bear hunt, it’s usually still kinda warm and almost always wet and muggy. I usually need a dryer too. Last year we had to come back at lunch most days, dry our boots and other gear, then head back out.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

chrislibby88 said:


> Man I’ve been looking at all of these, so far the Kifaru looks like the best, maybe the slik next, and the mystery ranch in last, but none are perfect, and I’m not sure I want any of them. When I’m walking in the dark or with a full pack I just strap my rifle to my pack, when I’m out in legal shooting hours it’s on my shoulder with a hand on it, or it’s off my shoulder in my hand, my gun is light and well balanced though, so I don’t mind carrying by hand if my spidey sense starts tingling. As far as getting the gun ready they will all slow you down by a few seconds compared to just a shoulder sling, and having walked up on critters with only seconds to react and get a shot off the sacrifice on speed doesn’t seem worth the minor improvement on carry comfort.   Please give us an update this season once you get some use out of it, I am interested to hear how it works out in the woods.




Totally understand that.  I usually want my rifle in my hands also.  This is only for long hikes or packing in or out but readily available.  I'll definitely update my personal review of it once it gets actual usage.  So far I can deploy everything from a turkey shotgun to my deer rifle to a lever gun within a couple seconds.  Can put back in about 6 seconds.


----------



## ChidJ

@chrislibby88 thats good info. Thanks. I think, now that I know what’ll be open, I’m gonna go up and do some scouting before the end of the month. There are a couple of spots that look good on the map but I’ve been fooled by a map before. I will likely just live out of my pack for the three day hunt, rather than go to a campsite every day/night


----------



## chrislibby88

ChidJ said:


> @chrislibby88 thats good info. Thanks. I think, now that I know what’ll be open, I’m gonna go up and do some scouting before the end of the month. There are a couple of spots that look good on the map but I’ve been fooled by a map before. I will likely just live out of my pack for the three day hunt, rather than go to a campsite every day/night


Bring rain gear, and plenty of extra clothes. It isn’t a 3 day hunt, I think it’s 5 days, or maybe 6.


----------



## Dan DeBord

Just got back from Plottfest Maggie Valley N.C.  Saw some outstanding bear dog work.


----------



## ChidJ

I only go up for 3. Gotta get back home to earn a living haha


----------



## 35 Whelen

chrislibby88 said:


> Bring rain gear, and plenty of extra clothes. It isn’t a 3 day hunt, I think it’s 5 days, or maybe 6.



Chattahoochee and Chestatee WMA Firearms Bear - September 17 - 23


----------



## Whit90

@35 Whelen where did you find those dates? Thanks.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Whit90 said:


> @35 Whelen where did you find those dates? Thanks.



See post #30.


----------



## Whit90

@35 Whelen Ah, thanks. I've never seen that website. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Gonna drive up to Chestatee tomorrow and poke around.  I've never been there or hunted it so I'm completely at a loss.  I'm gonna be the dumb guy who's gonna look lost and confused.   Its only an hour away from me though.  I hunt the CNF closer to me but not that WMA.  (Speaking of bear hunting only because I'm in a club in middle GA for deer and pigs and no-see-ums?)  
If anyone is around I would love to meet up and see some general areas or talk gear and stuff.  I don't want your secret spot.  I just want to know where I can camp, park, where to go from there.


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Gonna drive up to Chestatee tomorrow and poke around.  I've never been there or hunted it so I'm completely at a loss.  I'm gonna be the dumb guy who's gonna look lost and confused.   Its only an hour away from me though.  I hunt the CNF closer to me but not that WMA.  (Speaking of bear hunting only because I'm in a club in middle GA for deer and pigs and no-see-ums?)
> If anyone is around I would love to meet up and see some general areas or talk gear and stuff.  I don't want your secret spot.  I just want to know where I can camp, park, where to go from there.


Dockery Lake is the best camp area inside the WMA. They usually shut he water and toilets down in winter. There’s a lot of sites down Dicks Creek, usually fairly trashy, and a handful down Boggs Creek, but it has been shut down the past few years. Vogel State Park borders the WMA and has the nicest camp sites, and showers. There’s a ton of access roads that they open during the hunts that are probably gated off right now, so you may not be able to get everywhere you want to get.


----------



## ddd-shooter

New strings on the bow. Lots more arrows.


----------



## ChidJ

@KentuckyHeadhunter hook us up with a scouting report. I'm heading up to scout Monday and will do the same


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

ChidJ said:


> @KentuckyHeadhunter hook us up with a scouting report. I'm heading up to scout Monday and will do the same




My scouting report isn't much because of so many campers and city folks.  Motorcycle clubs and bicycle boys in their spandex on a treacherous mountain road.  Just that time of year.  I did about 4 miles and got away from all that.  Only saw some big flipped over rocks which looked like a bear did it.  Humid and lots of skeeters and sweat.  Looks like some really tough hunting where I was.  Campers were running generators you could hear a mile away.  No cell service whatsoever.  It was just ok but bad time of year.  I enjoyed the drive and the hike regardless.  Need to purchase a paper map because of cell service.  Or learn how to download offline maps on my OnX.  I can't figure it out.  Really just broke in the boots some more and had a decent sausage biscuit.  Scored a 120qt Coleman cooler on the way home for 34 bucks.  Brand new.  Long story.


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> My scouting report isn't much because of so many campers and city folks.  Motorcycle clubs and bicycle boys in their spandex on a treacherous mountain road.  Just that time of year.  I did about 4 miles and got away from all that.  Only saw some big flipped over rocks which looked like a bear did it.  Humid and lots of skeeters and sweat.  Looks like some really tough hunting where I was.  Campers were running generators you could hear a mile away.  No cell service whatsoever.  It was just ok but bad time of year.  I enjoyed the drive and the hike regardless.  Need to purchase a paper map because of cell service.  Or learn how to download offline maps on my OnX.  I can't figure it out.  Really just broke in the boots some more and had a decent sausage biscuit.  Scored a 120qt Coleman cooler on the way home for 34 bucks.  Brand new.  Long story.


I get at least some service up on most ridge tops. Look up a video on saving maps onX, I’m sure there’s a YouTube tutorial.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Figured out how to put offline maps on my OnX.  Super cool feature.  I didn't realize all the tools and tracking would still work.  Simple YouTube tutorial like @chrislibby88 stated.


----------



## fatback

OnX is awesome and those off line features are very helpful.


----------



## jbogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Figured out how to put offline maps on my OnX.  Super cool feature.  I didn't realize all the tools and tracking would still work.  Simple YouTube tutorial like @chrislibby88 stated.



OnX was a game changer for me in the mountains.  Hunting until dark and then using the tracking feature to to help navigate on the way out helps with peace of mind. Just make sure to always carry a spare battery charger.


----------



## Swampdogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Figured out how to put offline maps on my OnX.  Super cool feature.  I didn't realize all the tools and tracking would still work.  Simple YouTube tutorial like @chrislibby88 stated.


 When it’s time for season i would double check and make sure the saved map is turned on, this has happened a few times to me thinking I was good to go and the map wasn’t on.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Guess i need to pony up and start paying fir the premium version of huntstand so i can save maps, ive been limping along for years on the free version lol


----------



## splatek

I use a charging case. It’s wonderful. 
ONX is ok. Not my go to but it works good.


----------



## chrislibby88

HardlyHangin said:


> Guess i need to pony up and start paying fir the premium version of huntstand so i can save maps, ive been limping along for years on the free version lol


You used to be able to save offline maps for free on Google maps. You’re gonna miss out on the topo layers, tracking and nice waypoint features, but it’s free. Or at least was a few years ago.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Well i was motivated to try it this turkey season because i thought i was going out west this fall, but everyone backed out on me and that's a solo maiden voyage i don't think im ready to make.

I'll experiment with the googles


----------



## Robust Redhorse

I put on a 40-pound pack and climbed one!


----------



## ddd-shooter

Saw two bears on the road today, saw a few hogs over the weekend.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I think I ticked off the wife when I pulled out a copperhead and huge timber rattler from the freezer while she was enjoying her Chinese food.  Tried to explain how beautiful the skins were gonna turn out but I just got "that look".  ?


----------



## doehunter

Wow


----------



## ddd-shooter

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I think I ticked off the wife when I pulled out a copperhead and huge timber rattler from the freezer while she was enjoying her Chinese food.  Tried to explain how beautiful the skins were gonna turn out but I just got "that look".  ?
> View attachment 1158923


Insert Chinese food joke here….


----------



## 35 Whelen

So far this month the wife and I have had 23 bear sightings on or near our property up here in the beautiful North Georgia Mountains.  Most are multiple sightings of the same bears at different times or days.


----------



## Whit90

I did a hilly 2.5 miles with a 60lb pack that felt like 150lb.


----------



## Whit90

35 Whelen said:


> So far this month the wife and I have had 23 bear sightings on or near our property up here in the beautiful North Georgia Mountains.  Most are multiple sightings of the same bears at different times or days.


U need some help? ?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Mountain related today?  Not outside anyways.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

If anyone here runs a water bladder and hates the color of the hose I have a tube cover I will send you for free.  Only used twice and like brand new.  36 inches long.  I cinched each end with a tiny zip tie to keep it from sliding up or down.  First person to PM me gets it free!


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> If anyone here runs a water bladder and hates the color of the hose I have a tube cover I will send you for free.  Only used twice and like brand new.  36 inches long.  I cinched each end with a tiny zip tie to keep it from sliding up or down.  First person to PM me gets it free!  View attachment 1159435


Keep your hose from freezing when it’s 20 and windy too.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

chrislibby88 said:


> Keep your hose from freezing when it’s 20 and windy too.




This one isn't insulated.  I just figured why try to hide my ugly blue hose when I'm decked out in orange anyway!  Play the wind and be still is always the best tactic.


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> This one isn't insulated.  I just figured why try to hide my ugly blue hose when I'm decked out in orange anyway!  Play the wind and be still is always the best tactic.


That layer of fabric and air will 100% help insulate it. Won’t be a lot, but it’s something.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

My new water bladder came in and so did the bolts for my new crossbow. My new rangefinder will be here this weekend. I cleared a lot of my backyard so I can stretch out to 50yds and beyond. I also found a hang-on stand that was given to me pretty much unused with the price tag still on so I'm gonna replace the hardware with SS and get it ready to hang after I do some scouting in August.


----------



## splatek

WoodlandScout82 said:


> My new water bladder came in and so did the bolts for my new crossbow. My new rangefinder will be here this weekend. I cleared a lot of my backyard so I can stretch out to 50yds and beyond. I also found a hang-on stand that was given to me pretty much unused with the price tag still on so I'm gonna replace the hardware with SS and get it ready to hang after I do some scouting in August.



Nice. If you’re going to carry it to the woods with sticks there is a really easy, quiet, and efficient way to attach sticks to the stand by using a j bolt and a hand twist bolt. Super tight, quiet, and way better than wrapping up with toe stand strap which I’ve always found to be messy and inefficient


----------



## splatek

The eleven year old boy and I took off for the hills today while the rest of the fam visited some fam in South Carolina. Great, comfortable weather, for sure. 

Hiked into a mountain stream to chase some trouts and they didn't disappoint. We were on the from the first cast. We caught about 2 dozen in an hour or so and kept a few; decided we would catch, clean, and cook a few up over a fire. I brought the pan and some Traeger Linenkeugel (spelling?) seasoning. 

We couldn't have a fire and not have at least one s'more and a nice cold dip in the swimming hole. 

Great day full of smiles and fun and memories.


*He's so serious about catching the first fish. *


*Smiles...*


*A good one, either the best, or second best of the day!*


*Trout on a stick (sort of) over a fire.*



*The haul...we threw a lot, a lot back!*


*After cleaning his own fish, cooking it over an open fire - few things taste as good as that!*


*The makings of a very BURNT s'more, but he's one of those people, you know the one that catches their marshmallow on fire and blackens it ... yuck! I tried to teach him how to properly brown a 'mallow, but he ain't learning. *


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Got a "steaming hot tip" from a friend and scouted a new area today.  Did about 4 miles and was drenched in sweat.  Found a nice bear trail leading into a blackberry haven and not 20 yards away a super fresh steamy pile and a large turned over rock down the hill.  Saw 2 hen turkeys, one spooked and flew right over my head.  Found a snakeskin, saw a turtle and lots of squirrels.  Pulled one tick off my leg. White oaks galore.  Had a quick lunch out there. Came home and had to clean the sweat off everything.  A pack towel is my new favorite best friend for wiping my face, head, and neck!


----------



## 35 Whelen

Yesterday a sow came through the front yard and a minute later a large boar came through trailing her.  Then a minute or two later another large boar came through trailing her!


----------



## Buckman18

35 Whelen said:


> Yesterday a sow came through the front yard and a minute later a large boar came through trailing her.  Then a minute or two later another large boar came through trailing her!
> View attachment 1160063View attachment 1160064


that looks like Burnt Mountain?


----------



## Professor

I filled my pack with 38 lbs of fall camping/hunting gear. I’m ready to start training around the house tomorrow.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I did something very foolish when I wet scouting on Sunday.  Very rookie move.  Didn't spray my pack or clothes with permethrin and just headed out there.  Been scouting for weeks with no issues.  Well now I've got about 30 scattered chigger bites in some of the worst places.  Looked at my pack and found another tick on the shoulder straps too.  Spray your gear down guys.  For the love of God....lol


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I did something very foolish when I wet scouting on Sunday.  Very rookie move.  Didn't spray my pack or clothes with permethrin and just headed out there.  Been scouting for weeks with no issues.  Well now I've got about 30 scattered chigger bites in some of the worst places.  Looked at my pack and found another tick on the shoulder straps too.  Spray your gear down guys.  For the love of God....lol


I always spray my boots, pack, and bino harness along with my warm weather clothes.


----------



## chrislibby88

Also, not hunting related, but if you have any spots around your house that get persistent wasp nests hit them with permethrin. Won’t knock them down like wasp spray, but they will instantly go confused and start crawling around aimlessly then fly away to die. They won’t come back until next warm season.


----------



## Professor

I got a couple of miles plus a bit more in today with my pack. I did not have much time because of grass cutting, but it was a start. I spent most of the hike making adjustments to my pack. Hopefully I will have more time tomorrow.


----------



## splatek

chrislibby88 said:


> Also, not hunting related, but if you have any spots around your house that get persistent wasp nests hit them with permethrin. Won’t knock them down like wasp spray, but they will instantly go confused and start crawling around aimlessly then fly away to die. They won’t come back until next warm season.



Also helps with mosquitos. Spray the yard when dry and keep pets and animals away. Can help greatly with biting insects, say around a pool.


----------



## Swampdogg

We went to check out some new fishing spots and hunting areas this past weekend . Lucked up on a few trout for dinner. Came home and decided to go through gear to get it organized and ready for fall. 
Been training to make the pack outs a little easier this year  (help is never guaranteed) 
ready to get through summer and it be fall already .


----------



## Whit90

Swampdogg said:


> We went to check out some new fishing spots and hunting areas this past weekend . Lucked up on a few trout for dinner. Came home and decided to go through gear to get it organized and ready for fall.
> Been training to make the pack outs a little easier this year  (help is never guaranteed)
> ready to get through summer and it be fall already .



Man I’ve been working out a lot. I find it more enjoyable now that my main goal (besides general health) is to be more efficient in the mountains. I can’t wait to “embrace the suck” of a heavy pack out. Hopefully it happens this year. It’s also nice knowing that I will be able to go further (if needed) and just be able to navigate the terrain better.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Whit90 said:


> Man I’ve been working out a lot. I find it more enjoyable now that my main goal (besides general health) is to be more efficient in the mountains. I can’t wait to “embrace the suck” of a heavy pack out. Hopefully it happens this year. It’s also nice knowing that I will be able to go further (if needed) and just be able to navigate the terrain better.


Huge motivator for me. I live in the mountains, so the ability to traverse them more easily is huge.


----------



## Swampdogg

I never liked working out either but being efficient/effective and not feeling dead after a hunt has motivated me to stay on top of it . Especially getting into some western hunting. Don’t wanna be toast on day 5,6,7 that’s when it gets good. I know it’s not the same down here but I look at it as an opportunity multiplier . Being able to get right back out there and get after it.


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> Man I’ve been working out a lot. I find it more enjoyable now that my main goal (besides general health) is to be more efficient in the mountains. I can’t wait to “embrace the suck” of a heavy pack out. Hopefully it happens this year. It’s also nice knowing that I will be able to go further (if needed) and just be able to navigate the terrain better.



At PowerAthleteHQ, we used to ask clients: "What are you training for?" Most folks find it way easier to train when they have a goal, and for most people "General health and longevity" isn't a solid motivator. 

IMHO, one of the best things you can do to train is simply ruck. 30-60% bodyweight for a few miles and different intensities (speed and/or elevation) does wonders. I'm not nearly as fit as I was 5 years ago - a bunch of little kids have that effect, but I ruck 4-6 times a week. I simply put on my bag and take my one month old for our morning 2-3 mile walk. I hit the hills yesterday to poke around. 6 miles, the first 3 miles I gained 500± feet elevation. Dropped back down and on my next 3-ish miles I gained nearly 1000 feet of elevation. That latter hike sucked, but I was fine. The only good that happened yesterday is that I think I crossed off two areas from my fall hunting.


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> Man I’ve been working out a lot. I find it more enjoyable now that my main goal (besides general health) is to be more efficient in the mountains. I can’t wait to “embrace the suck” of a heavy pack out. Hopefully it happens this year. It’s also nice knowing that I will be able to go further (if needed) and just be able to navigate the terrain better.


All that, plus one. A big goal for me is stamina. I hunt a lot in the mountains in December, and I find myself shot out before the rut is done. I simply can not recover like I could when younger. Two years ago I got caught in a bunch of blowdown in Cohutta. It took me half the day to get through it, and that was the last day of the hunt. I did not recover until after the season and it really influenced where and how I could hunt the rest of the season. I hunt smarter now, trying to conserve my energy, but I need all the conditioning I can get.


----------



## Swampdogg

splatek said:


> At PowerAthleteHQ, we used to ask clients: "What are you training for?" Most folks find it way easier to train when they have a goal, and for most people "General health and longevity" isn't a solid motivator.
> 
> IMHO, one of the best things you can do to train is simply ruck. 30-60% bodyweight for a few miles and different intensities (speed and/or elevation) does wonders. I'm not nearly as fit as I was 5 years ago - a bunch of little kids have that effect, but I ruck 4-6 times a week. I simply put on my bag and take my one month old for our morning 2-3 mile walk. I hit the hills yesterday to poke around. 6 miles, the first 3 miles I gained 500± feet elevation. Dropped back down and on my next 3-ish miles I gained nearly 1000 feet of elevation. That latter hike sucked, but I was fine. The only good that happened yesterday is that I think I crossed off two areas from my fall hunting.



Main motivation is to be able to do this as long as possible/old as dirt


----------



## splatek

Swampdogg said:


> Main motivation is to be able to do this as long as possible/old as dirt



Ditto. I’m coming up on fifty in a few years. Gotta keep hard charging. old guys like @jbogg  are my inspiration. Lol


----------



## strothershwacker

Shot my woods. 30 yards. Season will be here soon.


----------



## jbogg

splatek said:


> Ditto. I’m coming up on fifty in a few years. Gotta keep hard charging. old guys like @jbogg  are my inspiration. Lol



It’s not the years, it’s the miles.


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> Ditto. I’m coming up on fifty in a few years. Gotta keep hard charging. old guys like @jbogg  are my inspiration. Lol


Well, I’m leaving 50, so there is that.


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> Well, I’m leaving 50, so there is that.



Keep gettin it done professor!!


----------



## 35 Whelen

68 here, I left 50 long ago!


----------



## Professor

35 Whelen said:


> 68 here, I left 50 long ago!


Brave man


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> Keep gettin it done professor!!


I will keep fighting.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Last year's young late season bear.
Took a cut off the ham and simmered all day into a Mississippi pot roast.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Also found this little video. Was enjoyable. I like Fred..


----------



## 35 Whelen

Got a new pair of Keen Durand II Waterproof boots made in the USA from REI today.  The first pair I bought in 2018 and have worn them most every day since for hunting, hiking, work, and working outside around the house.  They have held up well and are still waterproof, and the soles show no sign of separation anywhere. I will still be wearing them for working outside around the house.  The new pair will be used for hunting and hiking.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

ddd-shooter said:


> Also found this little video. Was enjoyable. I like Fred..




Yeah I like Fred too.  Seen that video a couple times.  What an amazing shot!!!  He also shows a good one or two on YouTube on breaking down a bear.  Very knowledgeable and unbiased hunter.  Rare breed.


----------



## splatek

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Yeah I like Fred too.  Seen that video a couple times.  What an amazing shot!!!  He also shows a good one or two on YouTube on breaking down a bear.  Very knowledgeable and unbiased hunter.  Rare breed.





ddd-shooter said:


> Also found this little video. Was enjoyable. I like Fred..



Yeah that was awesome. Gonna try and take another one with my stick this season…


----------



## ddd-shooter

Took the wife and met a friend up in Franklin for an archery tourney. We had an absolute blast. Those guys always put up a great shoot and the scenery is awesome as well. I shot really well for me, which felt nice with no more practice than I've done this year. 

Only walked about 2 miles today, but the new schnees are performing awesomely. Zero break in time and plenty of support. So far, I still recommend.


----------



## chrislibby88

About to do a ton of hiking at 7000ft+ elevation out in Arizona. Tomorrow should be rough, by the end of the week we will be decently acclimated to the elevation.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> About to do a ton of hiking at 7000ft+ elevation out in Arizona. Tomorrow should be rough, by the end of the week we will be decently acclimated to the elevation.


Where you headed?


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> Where you headed?


Around Sedona for the first few days, we are actually in the 4-5000ft range here, so I was mistaken, then we are jumping up to Flagstaff, which is at 7k+, the canyon, etc.


----------



## splatek

chrislibby88 said:


> Around Sedona for the first few days, we are actually in the 4-5000ft range here, so I was mistaken, then we are jumping up to Flagstaff, which is at 7k+, the canyon, etc.



Love that area


----------



## trad bow

Had my carpal tunnel surgery this past weekend. Hopefully I’ll be able to shoot my recurve by August. In case I can’t, I’ve got a new flintlock on order that hopefully will be here by season starts. But no matter I’ll be starting my walking/ backpack routine this week. I should have started in January.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Here's a DIY camp potty for wherever you might need it.  5 gallon bucket and a pool noodle.  5 bucks total investment and just line it with a trash bag.  You can pop the handle loose and hang your TP on it also.


----------



## trad bow

You library looks a lot like mine.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Pretty much done with Florida fishing for the Spring and summer. Too hot down there.
 1st trip to mountain camp today. Wife got busy with another girl so I hit the woods for a hike in the interest of scouting and fitness. 
Wet-hopped a creek and made about 600' elevation on a bout a 3/4 mile hike to a named gap on Chestatee. Sweatiest hour and a 1/2 I've done in a long time...
 My Gore text timberland's did well (I know, I know, I'm lookin to upgrade). My ankles were soaked from the Creek but inside my shoe was still dry. Heels got a little tender near the top.
  Came back to the camper to shower, blow dry myself in the A/C, check for tickss, and put on some dry clothes.
 And so it begins.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

1eyefishing said:


> Pretty much done with Florida fishing for the Spring and summer. Too hot down there.
> 1st trip to mountain camp today. Wife got busy with another girl so I hit the woods for a hike in the interest of scouting and fitness.
> Wet-hopped a creek and made about 600' elevation on a bout a 3/4 mile hike to a named gap on Chestatee. Sweatiest hour and a 1/2 I've done in a long time...
> My Gore text timberland's did well (I know, I know, I'm lookin to upgrade). My ankles were soaked from the Creek but inside my shoe was still dry. Heels got a little tender near the top.
> Came back to the camper to shower, blow dry myself in the A/C, check for tickss, and put on some dry clothes.
> And so it begins.View attachment 1161441
> View attachment 1161443


Nice setup and you're right.  Its nasty and sweaty out there.  Animals don't seem to mind though. Seen tons of sign so far.   Permethrin, permethrin, permethrin.  Oh and did I mention permethrin?


----------



## Swampdogg

Not the most exciting but knocking of honey do list things so I don’t have to do them during season . Today was ripping apart a bathroom and redoing it.

Future me will thank me later .
Earning that time away for the bear woods


----------



## 1eyefishing

Linda's is not Linda's anymore.
Has anybody eaten there since the furners took over?


----------



## ddd-shooter

1eyefishing said:


> Linda's is not Linda's anymore.
> Has anybody eaten there since the furners took over?


Nope. Be hard to maintain quality during a transition, but maybe


----------



## 1eyefishing

No furners that I could see...
 Inside got a good upgrade and more stock.
 Kitchen is a little smaller.
 Biscuits almost the same. Still a good stop for prehunt breakfast.


----------



## 1eyefishing

One for me and one to rub all over me for the bears...


----------



## Whit90

1eyefishing said:


> One for me and one to rub all over me for the bears...



Carful, the scent it fine, but if he takes a bite of you then you might get a ticket for baiting ?.


----------



## huntfishwork

I read an article in this months GON titled Cohutta’s Dream Hunt For A 150-Class Buck. One of those stories about the guy going to a totally new area and his buddy sits him in a spot on opening day. Of course he kills a giant. Happened in 1981. Group of hunters hike in deep, setup camp, and hunt from there. I thought it was a good read.


----------



## Whit90

huntfishwork said:


> I read an article in this months GON titled Cohutta’s Dream Hunt For A 150-Class Buck. One of those stories about the guy going to a totally new area and his buddy sits him in a spot on opening day. Of course he kills a giant. Happened in 1981. Group of hunters hike in deep, setup camp, and hunt from there. I thought it was a good read.


Sounds like a dream hunt to me. Ill give it a read.


----------



## 1eyefishing

My wife and I are still at our mountain camper. We're playing mountain tourists in a rental truck I really don't want to take on the USFS roads. My F250 is in the shop...  a lil Kia commited suicide and got hung up under the bumper.
My grandmother, Sue McClure ( McClure's who developed the Sky Lake area near here) used to work at this store when she was a teenager ('30's?). Before she rundoff and founded the present day Cox clan. Her 'Sister' Sarah married into the Cantrel family at the base of Chimney Mountain.









A little Covered Bridge near here that she and her family and then her children and their cousins played at the shoals here...



Granma's birthplace is still standing and still occupied (by McClures I bet) beside McClure creek.




We drove on up to Alexander's store, hoping to get a carry belt and a pair of mountain hiking/hunting shoes, but no such luck. Easy to lose a dime or 2 in there!



Back at camp chillin...


----------



## jbogg

1eyefishing said:


> My wife and I are still at our mountain camper. We're playing mountain tourists in a rental truck I really don't want to take on the USFS roads. My F250 is in the shop...  a lil Kia commited suicide and got hung up under the bumper.
> My grandmother, Sue McClure ( McClure's who developed the Sky Lake area near here) used to work at this store when she was a teenager ('30's?). Before she rundoff and founded the present day Cox clan. Her 'Sister' Sarah married into the Cantrel family at the base of Chimney Mountain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1161814
> View attachment 1161816
> View attachment 1161817
> View attachment 1161838
> 
> 
> 
> A little Covered Bridge near here that she and her family and then her children and their cousins played at the shoals here...
> 
> View attachment 1161825
> 
> Granma's birthplace is still standing and still occupied (by McClures I bet) beside McClure creek.
> 
> View attachment 1161842
> 
> 
> We drove on up to Alexander's store, hoping to get a carry belt and a pair of mountain hiking/hunting shoes, but no such luck. Easy to lose a dime or 2 in there!
> 
> View attachment 1161833
> 
> Back at camp chillin...
> 
> View attachment 1161834



My dad would always stop at the old. sauté store once or twice every summer in the late 60s, and early 70s.. I remember those cold bottles of something called Bud Wine, or cheer wine… Can’t remember exactly but it was good.


----------



## huntfishwork

Whit90 said:


> Sounds like a dream hunt to me. Ill give it a read.


Me too, every year I say I’m going to camp and hunt the National Forest near the house and I never do it.


----------



## 1eyefishing

jbogg said:


> My dad would always stop at the old. sauté store once or twice every summer in the late 60s, and early 70s.. I remember those cold bottles of something called Bud Wine, or cheer wine… Can’t remember exactly but it was good.


My young life was full of Cheerwine... very popular in the Carolinas.


----------



## Whit90

huntfishwork said:


> Me too, every year I say I’m going to camp and hunt the National Forest near the house and I never do it.



Probably cause it’s near the house lol


----------



## huntfishwork

Whit90 said:


> Probably cause it’s near the house lol


Lol you are right. I have an almost 8 year old who loves to camp and explore. I think his little brother has the itch more than he does. They’ll be dragging me all over north Georgia when they get a little older.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

I started zeroing my new crossbow. I should be able to go out to at least 60 yards which is plenty enough for my target areas. I'll go to the tripod next and really tune it in.


----------



## Professor

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I started zeroing my new crossbow. I should be able to go out to at least 60 yards which is plenty enough for my target areas. I'll go to the tripod next and really tune it in.
> View attachment 1161935


Look like kills to me.


----------



## splatek

Been back to practicing with the bow. A bamboo backed hickory selfbow, cedar arrows. This was 21 yards, I think. btw, I waterproof sealed that bow and those arrows with bear grease.


----------



## Whit90

huntfishwork said:


> Lol you are right. I have an almost 8 year old who loves to camp and explore. I think his little brother has the itch more than he does. They’ll be dragging me all over north Georgia when they get a little older.



Well I vote you guys go do the hike and hunt trip this year!


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> View attachment 1161988
> Been back to practicing with the bow. A bamboo backed hickory selfbow, cedar arrows. This was 21 yards, I think. btw, I waterproof sealed that bow and those arrows with bear grease.



The bow is awesome and the bear grease makes it even cooler. Id love to make me one. Did you make the arrows as well?


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> The bow is awesome and the bear grease makes it even cooler. Id love to make me one. Did you make the arrows as well?



I built the arrows. Bought the cedar what’s but put it all together for good tune 
Really fun


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> View attachment 1161988
> Been back to practicing with the bow. A bamboo backed hickory selfbow, cedar arrows. This was 21 yards, I think. btw, I waterproof sealed that bow and those arrows with bear grease.


That is some Daniel Boone stuff.


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> I built the arrows. Bought the cedar what’s but put it all together for good tune
> Really fun


Sweet!


----------



## dang

Yallre inspiring me to work my butt into shape. Fully intend to make a few N. GA trips this year. Headed out to throw 60lbs in the frame pack now and do some hiking.


----------



## Whit90

dang said:


> Yallre inspiring me to work my butt into shape. Fully intend to make a few N. GA trips this year. Headed out to throw 60lbs in the frame pack now and do some hiking.



Did that a couple weeks ago... My hips were screaming at me... Not good foreshadowing of my future pack out.


----------



## dang

Whit90 said:


> Did that a couple weeks ago... My hips were screaming at me... Not good foreshadowing of my future pack out.


Felt good…definitely got a few pounds to shed before September! I’m gonna need to stay out of paymasters cafe


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> Did that a couple weeks ago... My hips were screaming at me... Not good foreshadowing of my future pack out.



Adrenaline. It’ll work wonders for you


----------



## Professor

dang said:


> Yallre inspiring me to work my butt into shape. Fully intend to make a few N. GA trips this year. Headed out to throw 60lbs in the frame pack now and do some hiking.


Go get ‘em. 40 lbs is beating me up right now. It feels like 70.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Whit90 said:


> Did that a couple weeks ago... My hips were screaming at me... Not good foreshadowing of my future pack out.


If you have resistance bands, try side steps. Also, basics like squats and lunges. Lunges can be performed in all directions to help hip strength.


----------



## Whit90

ddd-shooter said:


> If you have resistance bands, try side steps. Also, basics like squats and lunges. Lunges can be performed in all directions to help hip strength.



I definitely need to regularly condition my hips. My right one gives me the most trouble. Doc told me a long time ago that I have bursitis in my hips.


----------



## Whit90

Just did one that’s got me gassed. Every minute on the minute, for 10 minutes: 10 push-ups and a 60 yard sprint.


----------



## Whit90

@dang Hahaha yea you can get a lot of bad, but delicious, ideas over there!


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Adrenaline. It’ll work wonders for you



That’s right. I’ll be fine when there’s a bear, deer, or pig on my back! Not much of an adrenaline rush going on when ur packing around 60lb at the park though. Lol


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> I definitely need to regularly condition my hips. My right one gives me the most trouble. Doc told me a long time ago that I have bursitis in my hips.


Thankfully, my hips are fine. If I start hurting it is because my pack has slipped and all the stress in on my hips.


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> Thankfully, my hips are fine. If I start hurting it is because my pack has slipped and all the stress in on my hips.



I've always thought that most of the weight should be on your hips? Am I do it this wrong?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Whit90 said:


> I've always thought that most of the weight should be on your hips? Am I do it this wrong?




No.  You're correct.  But for every reason my hips hurt the worst after carrying heavy loads.  Its tricky to dial it in and it depends on the pack also.  What's weird is when you take off a heavy pack after a few miles and try to walk normal.  You're bouncin'...?


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> I've always thought that most of the weight should be on your hips? Am I do it this wrong?


I say what I know. I don’t claim it is right. I believe you have to have a balance between shoulders and hips. Over a longer hike I find it helpful to trade back and forth when one muscle group needs a rest. 
what I meant though, was having my pack slide down to my belt line. A pack belt should sit just above the hips. If you tighten it around your navel, it should settle in just above your iliac crest. When my belt stretches or slips enough it will slide down. This pinches nerves and blood vessels, causing numbness, pain, and fatigue.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> I say what I know. I don’t claim it is right. I believe you have to have a balance between shoulders and hips. Over a longer hike I find it helpful to trade back and forth when one muscle group needs a rest.
> what I meant though, was having my pack slide down to my belt line. A pack belt should sit just above the hips. If you tighten it around your navel, it should settle in just above your iliac crest. When my belt stretches or slips enough it will slide down. This pinches nerves and blood vessels, causing numbness, pain, and fatigue.


I do the same. Usually I only have to loosen my load lifters and it will give me a break if my hips feel a little tight. I have found a balance that works pretty good for me though-I like to get it where there's just a little bit of tension in my shoulders but the bulk on the belt.  I cannot use a lumbar pad though, that will absolutely kill my lower back and hips. I guess it's my body type. 

I will say all packs slip to a degree, but that kifaru hip belt has to be one of the best in the world. Cinch that thing down and you really have to work to move it. Geeze I sound like a commercial.


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> I do the same. Usually I only have to loosen my load lifters and it will give me a break if my hips feel a little tight. I have found a balance that works pretty good for me though-I like to get it where there's just a little bit of tension in my shoulders but the bulk on the belt.  I cannot use a lumbar pad though, that will absolutely kill my lower back and hips. I guess it's my body type.
> 
> I will say all packs slip to a degree, but that kifaru hip belt has to be one of the best in the world. Cinch that thing down and you really have to work to move it. Geeze I sound like a commercial.


I pop these buckles. My belt stays put the pack drops a couple of inches and most of the weight hits my shoulders. Going back the other way I have unclasp my belt, bend at the waist, hike the pack up my back, pull the straps on those buckles tight, and then reclasp my belt. I am pretty used to it and usually don’t break my stride.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Found out yesterday i drew a muzzleloader elk tag in Colorado this September! Lots to do, lots to plan. First time hunting out west so really not certain what ive gotten myself into


----------



## splatek

HardlyHangin said:


> Found out yesterday i drew a muzzleloader elk tag in Colorado this September! Lots to do, lots to plan. First time hunting out west so really not certain what ive gotten myself into



That’s cool
Good luck!


----------



## ddd-shooter

HardlyHangin said:


> Found out yesterday i drew a muzzleloader elk tag in Colorado this September! Lots to do, lots to plan. First time hunting out west so really not certain what ive gotten myself into


Fun. Fun is what you've gotten into. Lol


----------



## Swampdogg

HardlyHangin said:


> Found out yesterday i drew a muzzleloader elk tag in Colorado this September! Lots to do, lots to plan. First time hunting out west so really not certain what ive gotten myself into


It will change your life. Give yourself time to Acclimate to altitude before you climb way up. A whole bunch of fun out there


----------



## Professor

HardlyHangin said:


> Found out yesterday i drew a muzzleloader elk tag in Colorado this September! Lots to do, lots to plan. First time hunting out west so really not certain what ive gotten myself into


Congratulations. Yes, you have a lot of work to do to prep for your first western hunt, but you will enjoy all of it.


----------



## chrislibby88

HardlyHangin said:


> Found out yesterday i drew a muzzleloader elk tag in Colorado this September! Lots to do, lots to plan. First time hunting out west so really not certain what ive gotten myself into


Congrats!


----------



## chrislibby88

Swampdogg said:


> It will change your life. Give yourself time to Acclimate to altitude before you climb way up. A whole bunch of fun out there


I second this, arrive a day or two before you actually plan on hunting so you can start getting adjusted. After a few days you won’t notice the elevation.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

HardlyHangin said:


> Found out yesterday i drew a muzzleloader elk tag in Colorado this September! Lots to do, lots to plan. First time hunting out west so really not certain what ive gotten myself into



Don't eat those gummy bears they sell.  Or every tree will be an elk! ???


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Don't eat those gummy bears they sell.  Or every tree will be an elk! ???


You’ll have a very intense hunt though.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> You’ll have a very intense hunt though.


What gummy bears are you guys talking about?


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> What gummy bears are you guys talking about?


The kind they sell in Colorado. Arizona is also recreational now too.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> What gummy bears are you guys talking about?


Cannabis


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Been slowly buying food for fall backcountry overnight hunts.  Some stuff won't be bought until before trips like bagels and peanut butter.  Scored the Honey Stinger 6pack at Wally World for $1.  REI charges $1.95 for just one!  Flavored electrolytes make water not so boring and are a cheap lifesaver.  Gotta get some snickers bars and more Cliff bars because I keep steeling them from myself.  What are your favorite backcountry pack meals?


----------



## HardlyHangin

Ive been doing some research, a lot of guys bring protein powder already measured out. My thought was mixing it with coffee or oatmeal to add some easy liquid calories

And cant forget jerky!! Ill probably buy a roast of some kind and make homemade


----------



## splatek

Protein in coffee with some fat is amazing


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

splatek said:


> Protein in coffee with some fat is amazing



Please explain.


----------



## splatek

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Please explain.


dude, not rocket science. Haha
Coffee. Protein powder. I like vanilla you might like chocolate. If you like strawberry don’t ever talk to me again.
fat: bear grease, butter, mct, coconut oil. Your choice. But given this is the best forum it had better be rendered best grease or refer to using strawberry in your coffee.  oh and lite salt for the potassium and adrenal health . About half teaspoon.
I could go on for days about how we are mostly under salted.


----------



## Whit90

chrislibby88 said:


> You’ll have a very intense hunt though.


Or a great nap in the mountains lol


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Been slowly buying food for fall backcountry overnight hunts.  Some stuff won't be bought until before trips like bagels and peanut butter.  Scored the Honey Stinger 6pack at Wally World for $1.  REI charges $1.95 for just one!  Flavored electrolytes make water not so boring and are a cheap lifesaver.  Gotta get some snickers bars and more Cliff bars because I keep steeling them from myself.  What are your favorite backcountry pack meals?  View attachment 1162481


Kind bars when it’s cool enough for the chocatlate drizzle to not melt. Lara bars are pretty indestructible. Smoked oysters are indestructible, and lots of fat. Jerky, usually store bought, cause I’m too stupid to remember to do deer jerky even when my freezer is full. I like bagging up roasted almonds and dried figs, but that’s some fancy boi stuff my wife put me on.


----------



## chrislibby88

Whit90 said:


> Or a great nap in the mountains lol


You’ll run out of food early.


----------



## chrislibby88

splatek said:


> dude, not rocket science. Haha
> Coffee. Protein powder. I like vanilla you might like chocolate. If you like strawberry don’t ever talk to me again.
> fat: bear grease, butter, mct, coconut oil. Your choice. But given this is the best forum it had better be rendered best grease or refer to using strawberry in your coffee.  oh and lite salt for the potassium and adrenal health . About half teaspoon.
> I could go on for days about how we are mostly under salted.


Dang boy you know how to ruin some black coffee. Why not collagen peptides? No flavor. Not sure I would go for the bear oil in my coffee, mine wound up a little meaty tasting. Tried putting some on pancakes for the kids and I. They hated it.


----------



## HardlyHangin

chrislibby88 said:


> Dang boy you know how to ruin some black coffee. Why not collagen peptides? No flavor. Not sure I would go for the bear oil in my coffee, mine wound up a little meaty tasting. Tried putting some on pancakes for the kids and I. They hated it.



I second the fat in coffee - I've been adding butter to mine since April.  You get some weird looks but it's mo betta. If I'm feeling super froggy ill add honey


----------



## 35 Whelen

Bulletproof Coffee. 

https://www.bulletproof.com/recipes/bulletproof-diet-recipes/bulletproof-coffee-recipe/


----------



## jbogg

Went up to the mountains this morning for the first time in a month. Found some whites worth checking back on for opening week, and the got caught in a torrential downpour for the entire 45 min hike out.  Two months from today, but whose counting.


----------



## 6lbSledge

I’ve been getting up and scouting and putting on miles most weekends. Did 16 miles first day, camped and then did 6 the next morning a few weekends ago. all scouting likely spots from the map etc. I have a handful of good spots and lots of climbed in the past white oaks. Hopefully some will be hot in Sept. checked out a new area today on my way back from dropping my son off for grandparent camp in NC and got on lots of fresh sign due to high amounts of soft mast in the area- 3 different sets of Bear tracks and lots of scat and digging, went about 5 miles. Will be back to check out the oaks in the fall. I hike and generally wear very minimalist shoes or even moccasins to strengthen my legs and feet. Used to have a lot of trouble with my knees and feet but after switching to this a year or two ago I feel much stronger and am able to tolerate a lot more weight and miles than I used to.


----------



## ddd-shooter

6lbSledge said:


> I’ve been getting up and scouting and putting on miles most weekends. Did 16 miles first day, camped and then did 6 the next morning a few weekends ago. all scouting likely spots from the map etc. I have a handful of good spots and lots of climbed in the past white oaks. Hopefully some will be hot in Sept. checked out a new area today on my way back from dropping my son off for grandparent camp in NC and got on lots of fresh sign due to high amounts of soft mast in the area- 3 different sets of Bear tracks and lots of scat and digging, went about 5 miles. Will be back to check out the oaks in the fall. I hike and generally wear very minimalist shoes or even moccasins to strengthen my legs and feet. Used to have a lot of trouble with my knees and feet but after switching to this a year or two ago I feel much stronger and am able to tolerate a lot more weight and miles than I used to. View attachment 1162753View attachment 1162754View attachment 1162755View attachment 1162756


Very nice! I hope you ate those huckleberries!


----------



## chrislibby88

ddd-shooter said:


> Very nice! I hope you ate those huckleberries!


Usually aren’t many left in late Sept when I’m hunting, but I grab any I see. They ripen sooner at lower elevation, and later up high on the ridge tops. @6lbSledge what elevation you finding berries?


----------



## ddd-shooter

chrislibby88 said:


> Usually aren’t many left in late Sept when I’m hunting, but I grab any I see. They ripen sooner at lower elevation, and later up high on the ridge tops. @6lbSledge what elevation you finding berries?


I make it a habit to visit my favorite patches around this time of the year while also hitting the black berry patches.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Fell prey to the kuiu sale and picked up a pair of kutana pants. Still haven't found what I consider to be a "great" pair of pants. We'll see.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

ddd-shooter said:


> Fell prey to the kuiu sale and picked up a pair of kutana pants. Still haven't found what I consider to be a "great" pair of pants. We'll see.


What are you looking for in a "great" pair of pants?


----------



## ddd-shooter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> What are you looking for in a "great" pair of pants?


Light to midweight. Hip vents. Durable. 
That's about it. 
I heard you knew something about fjallraven pants? Those look good


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> Light to midweight. Hip vents. Durable.
> That's about it.
> I heard you knew something about fjallraven pants? Those look good


There are a lot of pants that meet those requirements. It is when people want them super light that it gets difficult.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

ddd-shooter said:


> Light to midweight. Hip vents. Durable.
> That's about it.
> I heard you knew something about fjallraven pants? Those look good


What month are we talking here?  Preseason scouting?  Early bow season?


----------



## ddd-shooter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> What month are we talking here?  Preseason scouting?  Early bow season?


One pair for all season. I like a lighter pant to layer under until about late Nov Dec


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

ddd-shooter said:


> One pair for all season. I like a lighter pant to layer under until about late Nov Dec


Take a look at the Kryptek Dalibor pants.  Unfortunately, no side vents, but I've with them in early season but themselves and with under layers on up into winter.  I believe I've got some of the original Dalibor pants and some Dalibor II.  The earlier models were slightly lighter and cooler.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

That dang Kuiu sale is always so tempting.   Same with Black Ovis and GoHunt.  You can truly get high end clothing for a fraction of the cost.  I just ordered 2 more Marsupial stretch web belts.  I'll not be wearing a leather belt hardly ever again.  Especially while wearing a pack!


----------



## chrislibby88

ddd-shooter said:


> Light to midweight. Hip vents. Durable.
> That's about it.
> I heard you knew something about fjallraven pants? Those look good


Look at Skre. My brother has their early season pants, they check all those boxes. He loves everything he’s bought from them.


----------



## 1eyefishing

I have a super lightweight pair of Marmots in olive drab with vented material in the crotch.

Today's find while poking aroun on the hill...


----------



## ddd-shooter

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> That dang Kuiu sale is always so tempting.   Same with Black Ovis and GoHunt.  You can truly get high end clothing for a fraction of the cost.  I just ordered 2 more Marsupial stretch web belts.  I'll not be wearing a leather belt hardly ever again.  Especially while wearing a pack!


Love my marsupial belt. I’ll never go back either. I don’t think it has to be their brand, but that style is way more comfortable.


----------



## Pig Predator

1eyefishing said:


> I have a super lightweight pair of Marmots in olive drab with vented material in the crotch.
> 
> Today's find while poking aroun on the hill...
> 
> View attachment 1163176


Billies Paw done got you on the trail now!


----------



## 6lbSledge

chrislibby88 said:


> Usually aren’t many left in late Sept when I’m hunting, but I grab any I see. They ripen sooner at lower elevation, and later up high on the ridge tops. @6lbSledge what elevation you finding berries?


I was relatively low- 2700ft. Picked some high bush on top of Blood Mountain this morning while hiking with my wife though. Nothing like wild blueberries for flavor density and deliciousness!
~Luke


----------



## ddd-shooter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Take a look at the Kryptek Dalibor pants.  Unfortunately, no side vents, but I've with them in early season but themselves and with under layers on up into winter.  I believe I've got some of the original Dalibor pants and some Dalibor II.  The earlier models were slightly lighter and cooler.


Look interesting!


----------



## trad bow

ddd-shooter said:


> Love my marsupial belt. I’ll never go back either. I don’t think it has to be their brand, but that style is way more comfortable.


I’ll look into this style belt. I’m tired of leather belts sliding down when wearing a pack.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

trad bow said:


> I’ll look into this style belt. I’m tired of leather belts sliding down when wearing a pack.



The Marsupial Gear website is out of stock but you can find them at gohunt.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Got the pack out and started looking over it. Thinking about what I want to carry and how. 
Only a few days left until season, right? 

Lol


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I've got my pack loaded except for a few food items.  Trying to stay under 40lbs, sitting on 35 now.  Me and that hillbilly fella are hiking into a trout stream in the Smokies.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Supper was  chicken fried young bear backstrap, green beans from the garden, fresh tomatoes from the garden, cornbread in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## splatek

ddd-shooter said:


> Supper was  chicken fried young bear backstrap, green beans from the garden, fresh tomatoes from the garden, cornbread in a cast iron skillet.



Wow. That sounds amazing!!!


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Wow. That sounds amazing!!!


'Twas!


----------



## WoodlandScout82

I finished my early season Green suit of camo, picked up some trail camera I plan to deploy next month, and started refurbishing a hang on stand I forgot I had with a fresh paint job and all new stainless hardware.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Spent the week at mountain camp. Mostly making the wife happy on her week's vacation. Tooled around with her and got the camper washed.
 Spent some more time looking for a good pair of footwear. I hereby declare Dahlonega worthless. Tripps sporting goods was closed and that place by the square head Keen, but nothing I was interested in...
 Found a pair of extra wide Solomon in 13 double E at smoky mountain outfitters in Cleveland. They had the Goretex I was lookin for and feel like feathers compared to those timberlands I was in...




Now that vacation time is over, pack is loaded lightly, but with all the essentials including  A lightweight mountain Smith cooler bag perfect for a frozen water bottle and liquids and lunch.
 Sitting on ready and should get my truck back out of the shop early this coming week.


----------



## jbogg

More walking in the mountains today. Finding some promising sign as long as the Whites don’t abort.  Walked up on a beautiful timber rattler on my way out which is why my turtleskin gaiters are a standard part of my wardrobe every time I’m in the woods.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

I completely refurbished this hang on stand that was given to me years ago unused. Fresh paint job and replaced all the hardware with stainless. This is gonna live at a major creek crossing for the entire season.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

jbogg said:


> More walking in the mountains today. Finding some promising sign as long as the Whites don’t abort.  Walked up on a beautiful timber rattler on my way out which is why my turtleskin gaiters are a standard part of my wardrobe every time I’m in the woods.
> View attachment 1163919View attachment 1163920View attachment 1163921




Beautiful timber!  Big scat too.  I haven't tried my Turtleskins in the woods yet but I always have them in my pack.  They don't cinch down very tight at the top.  Is that normal?


----------



## jbogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Beautiful timber!  Big scat too.  I haven't tried my Turtleskins in the woods yet but I always have them in my pack.  They don't cinch down very tight at the top.  Is that normal?



Around the top of your calves it does not cinch tight, but I have not found a need for it to. When I first started wearing these I was using some small bungees placed in the eyelets to cinch them tight to my feet, but over time  I’ve gotten out of that habit. They stay in place pretty well as is.  Light as a feather, and I’m not even aware I’m wearing them.


----------



## Professor

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Beautiful timber!  Big scat too.  I haven't tried my Turtleskins in the woods yet but I always have them in my pack.  They don't cinch down very tight at the top.  Is that normal?


They are light and stiff enough to just stay in place.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

I spent some time in my backyard range and.got my new crossbow dialed in to my liking. Man, it was Hot outside ?


----------



## ddd-shooter

Saw a chunk of a bear this afternoon not far from the house. Also a small piebald buck. 
Definitely seeing more bears lately.


----------



## Swampdogg

Scout trip over the weekend, bears a tearing up the bees and death hornets , certain areas are void of berries. Went high and low . 

Seen a few rattlers out sunning as well @jbogg , they are amazing critters .


----------



## 6lbSledge

Got a pair of Danners and I’ve been breaking them in. Also ordered a new pack- Eberlestock X2 to replace my Cabelas Versahunt I’ve been running. Need a more substantial pack with better straps and frame I realized after packing out a big sow pig this spring. It also seems like an ideal tree stand carrying pack for my purposes and covers a lot of the bases for me. Been waiting for that pack to come in stock for a few months but they said it will be any day now. Also got a new longbow coming end of the week I’ve been waiting for for 7 months- Toelke Whip. I have their Whistler which is a beautiful and efficient arrow throwing machine as well but wanted something a little lighter in draw weight.  Looking forward to tuning up some arrows for it next week. Pig or bear with a longbow is a goal this year.


----------



## trad bow

6lbSledge said:


> Pig or bear with a longbow is a goal this year.


That’s a worthy goal.


----------



## 1eyefishing

jbogg said:


> More walking in the mountains today. Finding some promising sign as long as the Whites don’t abort.  Walked up on a beautiful timber rattler on my way out which is why my turtleskin gaiters are a standard part of my wardrobe every time I’m in the woods.
> View attachment 1163919View attachment 1163920View attachment 1163921


Thanks for the reminder, John. Ordered mine as soon as you posted this...
Lots of places out of stock.
Surprisingly light weight.  I'll feel much better wading through those places where I can't see my feet, and if I don't feel the need, they will be in my backpack.
Mine are kind of baggy but the husky was the only size I could find.


----------



## Professor

1eyefishing said:


> Thanks for the reminder, John. Ordered mine as soon as you posted this...
> Lots of places out of stock.
> Surprisingly light weight.  I'll feel much better wading through those places where I can't see my feet, and if I don't feel the need, they will be in my backpack.
> Mine are kind of baggy but the husky was the only size I could find.
> 
> View attachment 1164616


I wear mine and forget I have them on.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

1eyefishing said:


> Thanks for the reminder, John. Ordered mine as soon as you posted this...
> Lots of places out of stock.
> Surprisingly light weight.  I'll feel much better wading through those places where I can't see my feet, and if I don't feel the need, they will be in my backpack.
> Mine are kind of baggy but the husky was the only size I could find.
> 
> View attachment 1164616



Yes they are hard to find.  I found mine brand new on ebay.  Shady seller with no feedback and it was an oddly perfect transaction. Turns out they were a distributor of the brand. I got lucky but they are expensive suckers.


----------



## Professor

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Yes they are hard to find.  I found mine brand new on ebay.  Shady seller with no feedback and it was an oddly perfect transaction. Turns out they were a distributor of the brand. I got lucky but they are expensive suckers.


They are expensive. You can can get others for half the price, but all the others I’ve tried are some combination of heavy, awkward, unstable, and uncomfortable enough to make me always want to take them off.


----------



## kayaksteve

Took a hike across the mountain this evening. Jumped several deer and ran across a ton of dug yellow jackets and bear crap. Filled my basket along the way. Found a couple trails getting some heavy use I may throw a camera on soon.


----------



## jbogg

Professor said:


> They are expensive. You can can get others for half the price, but all the others I’ve tried are some combination of heavy, awkward, unstable, and uncomfortable enough to make me always want to take them off.



They are not cheap, but when compared to a few vials of CroFab I will gladly pay the price of those turtleskins.  Cheap insurance.


----------



## Professor

jbogg said:


> They are not cheap, but when compared to a few vials of CroFab I will gladly pay the price of those turtleskins.  Cheap insurance.


Never been bit. My dog needed 8 vials after winning a fight with a big diamond back a few years back. That was expensive.


----------



## jbogg

1eyefishing said:


> Thanks for the reminder, John. Ordered mine as soon as you posted this...
> Lots of places out of stock.
> Surprisingly light weight.  I'll feel much better wading through those places where I can't see my feet, and if I don't feel the need, they will be in my backpack.
> Mine are kind of baggy but the husky was the only size I could find.
> 
> View attachment 1164616



The only kink in my armor is the fact that my boots are not solid leather, but something is better than nothing.


----------



## 1eyefishing

jbogg said:


> The only kink in my armor is the fact that my boots are not solid leather, but something is better than nothing.


 Ya,  I can't imagine trying to hike those hills in snake boots.


----------



## 1eyefishing

I'm planning on running a 10 or 12" piece of paracord with a stopper knot on it down through one of those eyelets on the foot flap. Then under my arch and back up through the other  eyelet and knotting it to keep the chaps down snug...


----------



## jbogg

1eyefishing said:


> I'm planning on running a 10 or 12" piece of paracord with a stopper knot on it down through one of those eyelets on the foot flap. Then under my arch and back up through the other  eyelet and knotting it to keep the chaps down snug...



I purchased one of those small plastic jars of those mini 6-8 inch bungee cords from Ace hardware.  Put one end through the eyelet and crimp it down so it won’t fall off and leave the other end open so you can easily attach and remove it from the other eyelet when taking them on and off.  They will last a good while before they wear out.  Super cheap too, so when they do wear out just rinse and repeat. I think there’s probably 20 of them in a jar.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

1eyefishing said:


> I'm planning on running a 10 or 12" piece of paracord with a stopper knot on it down through one of those eyelets on the foot flap. Then under my arch and back up through the other  eyelet and knotting it to keep the chaps down snug...




Or get a couple of #2 S-biners and attach to your bootlace.


----------



## Swampdogg

I tried to get some  of those gaiters but they are back ordered,
started stocking up my camp food for the hunts , and got some cameras ready to put out. Few more scout trips and season will be here in no time.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Swampdogg said:


> I tried to get some  of those gaiters but they are back ordered,
> started stocking up my camp food for the hunts , and got some cameras ready to put out. Few more scout trips and season wool be here in no time.



Look on Orvis or eBay.  I'm also slowly stocking food for hunts but I also see myself driving to the nearest taco bell for a break.  ?  Still deciding where to set up my basecamp for the early hunt.


----------



## Swampdogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Look on Orvis or eBay.  I'm also slowly stocking food for hunts but I also see myself driving to the nearest taco bell for a break.  ?  Still deciding where to set up my basecamp for the early hunt.


 Thank you for that lead I jumped on a set . Should be here for small game opener. Now I can get even closer to them haha.   
I like making a bunch of my foods for hunts and one trick I learned was if you get a container of Baja sauce you can make almost anything taste like Taco Bell.


----------



## chrislibby88

Did the turtle skins double in price?? Seems like a few years ago when I first heard of them they were less than $100.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Still regularly seeing bears on roads. Saw a little one on blood mountain today.


----------



## Professor

Swampdogg said:


> I tried to get some  of those gaiters but they are back ordered,
> started stocking up my camp food for the hunts , and got some cameras ready to put out. Few more scout trips and season wool be here in no time.


These might be a good alternative and they are in stock. Snake Safe gaiters are designed to stop all the Australian snakes. https://goclogger.com/clogger-snakesafe-snake-gaiter/


----------



## Swampdogg

Professor said:


> These might be a good alternative and they are in stock. Snake Safe gaiters are designed to stop all the Australian snakes. https://goclogger.com/clogger-snakesafe-snake-gaiter/



I ended up ordering some turtle skins from Orvis. Thank you though for the alternative


----------



## Professor

Swampdogg said:


> I ended up ordering some turtle skins from Orvis. Thank you though for the alternative


Well, I was hoping someone would buy a pair and give us a good review. I guess I will have to.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> Did the turtle skins double in price?? Seems like a few years ago when I first heard of them they were less than $100.


$175 to $250


----------



## strothershwacker

Garbage can knocked over and spread out. When they come on the porch it's gonna be bear season.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Bought me a new pair of lowa renegade boots yesterday, along with a bottle of triple 7 muzzleloader powder and some 209 primers for my elk trip in september

My buddy got scammed on some website, he ordered 250 bucks worth of blackhorn 209 and cant get any back.


----------



## Professor

HardlyHangin said:


> Bought me a new pair of lowa renegade boots yesterday, along with a bottle of triple 7 muzzleloader powder and some 209 primers for my elk trip in september
> 
> My buddy got scammed on some website, he ordered 250 bucks worth of blackhorn 209 and cant get any back.


Which website?


----------



## trad bow

Swampdogg said:


> I ended up ordering some turtle skins from Orvis. Thank you though for the alternative


Order from Orvis also. Aug 9th delivery date. My snake boots are knee high waterproof I’ve used in the river swamps the past few years. They definitely aren’t mountain boots.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Got new tires and a brake job on the Jeep so its ready to hit some rough roads.  Also received my Scarpa Crux Approach shoes.  I'll use them for hiking and stuff when my Nevadas are overkill.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Professor said:


> Which website?


Not sure,  he didn't say.  I picked my powder up at adventure outdoors and boots at rei


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Got new tires and a brake job on the Jeep so its ready to hit some rough roads.  Also received my Scarpa Crux Approach shoes.  I'll use them for hiking and stuff when my Nevadas are overkill.  View attachment 1164905


What tires? Mine came with Falken Widepeak AT and I’m a believer in them. They were awesome last winter on snow and frozen roads, and they grab in mid GA red clay too. Not noisy either.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

chrislibby88 said:


> What tires? Mine came with Falken Widepeak AT and I’m a believer in them. They were awesome last winter on snow and frozen roads, and they grab in mid GA red clay too. Not noisy either.



Man honestly I keep replacing them with what it came with.  Goodyear Wranglers but with Kevlar now.  I can go anywhere with them so far.


----------



## 6lbSledge

My new longbow came in. Toelke 10x Whip. Tuned some arrows up today and hopefully next pictures of it will be with a bear or pig. It’s whisper quiet and hitting where I’m looking. Can’t wait to put it to use. I’m thinking of carrying it or my other bow when scouting for bear once squirrel/small game season opens in August and getting after hogs if I find them. There has been good fresh hog sign in many of the places I’ve been looking for bear. About a month to go!


----------



## HardlyHangin

Learned how to elk bugle - sleeping in the doghouse tonight but man thats fun 

I bought a primos combo pack that had a bugle tube, diaphram, hoochie mama and a dvd included. The diaphram was so old it had dry rotted in the packaging, but everything else is in good shape. There was a surprise diaphram in good shape in the dvd case so all good. 

This dvd must have been made in the early 2000s, theyre all wearing regular standard realtree camo and these bulls are running them over nearly - love it


----------



## splatek

6lbSledge said:


> My new longbow came in. Toelke 10x Whip. Tuned some arrows up today and hopefully next pictures of it will be with a bear or pig. It’s whisper quiet and hitting where I’m looking. Can’t wait to put it to use. I’m thinking of carrying it or my other bow when scouting for bear once squirrel/small game season opens in August and getting after hogs if I find them. There has been good fresh hog sign in many of the places I’ve been looking for bear. About a month to go!



That’s seriously good looking bow. I thought the Toelke 10x were competition bows, not that it matters if it slings arrows in the right direction. One of these days I’m going to buy a bow and shoot IT instead of a bow I build myself. Good luck out there with the stick. Nothing like hunting with trad gear IMHO


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> That’s seriously good looking bow. I thought the Toelke 10x were competition bows, not that it matters if it slings arrows in the right direction. One of these days I’m going to buy a bow and shoot IT instead of a bow I build myself. Good luck out there with the stick. Nothing like hunting with trad gear IMHO




Its very neat if you kill with a tad bow you bought, but killing something with a weapon you made is like the pinnacle of hunting, or bow hunting at least, is it not?
Why do you want to hang up your self bow and shoot one that someone else built in a factory?


----------



## ddd-shooter

HardlyHangin said:


> Learned how to elk bugle - sleeping in the doghouse tonight but man thats fun
> 
> I bought a primos combo pack that had a bugle tube, diaphram, hoochie mama and a dvd included. The diaphram was so old it had dry rotted in the packaging, but everything else is in good shape. There was a surprise diaphram in good shape in the dvd case so all good.
> 
> This dvd must have been made in the early 2000s, theyre all wearing regular standard realtree camo and these bulls are running them over nearly - love it


Bugling is a blast! Wait till one answers back!
?


----------



## trad bow

splatek said:


> One of these days I’m going to buy a bow and shoot IT instead of a bow I build myself. Good luck out there with the stick. Nothing like hunting with trad gear IMHO


Bows you make for yourself have a soul that is a part of yours. That can’t be replicated with a bow made by some one else. Same with arrows.


----------



## Swampdogg

Set some cams out for the deer and bears , did a few mile loop trying to figure out where I’m going to set up on them, mountain time was nice and made it out before the storms hit , but stopped at a waterfall to refill on water and got soaked . All in all a good time till I hit traffic on the way home


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> Its very neat if you kill with a tad bow you bought, but killing something with a weapon you made is like the pinnacle of hunting, or bow hunting at least, is it not?
> Why do you want to hang up your self bow and shoot one that someone else built in a factory?





trad bow said:


> Bows you make for yourself have a soul that is a part of yours. That can’t be replicated with a bow made by some one else. Same with arrows.



Not looking to hang up the selfbow, just add to the Arsenal. I’ve not killed anything with that hickory stick, yet.


----------



## trad bow

splatek said:


> Not looking to hang up the selfbow, just add to the Arsenal. I’ve not killed anything with that hickory stick, yet.


It will kill. I’ve taken several deer with a hickory bow along with a couple dozen hogs. I have taken more with my Osage self bow. Hunting with my self bows is usually under twenty yards.


----------



## 6lbSledge

trad bow said:


> It will kill. I’ve taken several deer with a hickory bow along with a couple dozen hogs. I have taken more with my Osage self bow. Hunting with my self bows is usually under twenty yards.


I’m not cool enough for self bow hunting yet ?. One step at a time… I enjoy hunting close and I like working for it. I use equipment that requires me to be closer as I get more time and better at hunting. I need 5-6 deer and 2-4 hogs per year and I hunt with whatever is a challenge to meet that amount to push me and make it fun. Also I want to continue learning to be more stealthy, aware, and patient and not get complacent. Dan and Jared will put a 10x riser on his Whip or many of his bows if you ask him. It’s a higher target recurve type grip which I tend to shoot better. It also adds a little mass which I don’t care about particularly. Still a light bow which I like. My main complaint with a compound is the weight when stalking and covering ground. This bow weighs about 1.5 pounds and I like it better than my heavier recurve (Bear Takedown). Such a pleasure to carry through the woods.


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Not looking to hang up the selfbow, just add to the Arsenal. I’ve not killed anything with that hickory stick, yet.


Oh I though u shot ur bear last year with it.


----------



## Whit90

Anyone have suggestions for insoles? The balls of my foot get to acting up after about 3 miles.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Whit90 said:


> Anyone have suggestions for insoles? The balls of my foot get to acting up after about 3 miles.


Have a look at the Superfeet insoles.  I can't speak for the blue or green that a lot of hunters use, but I gave new life to a pair of Salomon hikers with some Superfeet Flexthin insoles.  I'll probably pick up some for my boots eventually.


----------



## Whit90

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Have a look at the Superfeet insoles.  I can't speak for the blue or green that a lot of hunters use, but I gave new life to a pair of Salomon hikers with some Superfeet Flexthin insoles.  I'll probably pick up some for my boots eventually.



I’d have to sell my two feet to afford some sheepfeet insoles! I’ll checkout the superfeet. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I've killed turkeys with my own calls and that was an amazing experience but I can't imagine killing


Whit90 said:


> Anyone have suggestions for insoles? The balls of my foot get to acting up after about 3 miles.



I like the Superfeet blues.  Tried them on first in the store.  Got em at Dicks Sporting Goods.


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> Anyone have suggestions for insoles? The balls of my foot get to acting up after about 3 miles.


Super Feet Green, especially if you have high arches. They are ridiculously expensive, but for me they are a must.


----------



## Whit90

Professor said:


> Super Feet Green, especially if you have high arches. They are ridiculously expensive, but for me they are a must.



$55 is easier to swallow than 240+ For sheepfeet. I’m sure the sheepfeet are amazing though.


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> $55 is easier to swallow than 240+ For sheepfeet. I’m sure the sheepfeet are amazing though.


I will never know


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

If I have to replace them every 3 or 4 years SheepFeet makes no sense.  I can take the hit on the Superfeet.  Heck some guys find Dr Scholls that works for them as well.  I have a generic pair in my rubber boots that are lifesavers.


----------



## Whit90

Well that was fast. We didn’t have anything to do so we drove to REI and I got a pair of the superfeet Trail Blazers. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> Well that was fast. We didn’t have anything to do so I we drove to REI and I got a pair of the superfeet Trail Blazers. Thanks for the recommendations.


Let us know


----------



## kayaksteve

What insoles do do my fellow flat footed mtn hunters recommend? I’ve never bought any insoles but have wanted to. My feet are flat as a sheet of plywood and hurt most of the time. Quality boots help but I feel like there’s gotta be more I could do


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> Oh I though u shot ur bear last year with it.



Not with my selfbow with a mantis longbow.


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Not with my selfbow with a mantis longbow.



Be a lot cooler if you did. 
Ha jk!


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> Be a lot cooler if you did.
> Ha jk!



Haha. Hopefully, fingers crossed, this year


----------



## jbogg

I practiced shooting a little yesterday from the tree saddle, and got my new climbing platform dialed in.  Went up to the mountains today and did about three hours of walking. Hung a trail camera for the first time in a couple of years, so looking forward to checking back on it in about six weeks.


----------



## HardlyHangin

jbogg said:


> I practiced shooting a little yesterday from the tree saddle, and got my new climbing platform dialed in.  Went up to the mountains today and did about three hours of walking. Hung a trail camera for the first time in a couple of years, so looking forward to checking back on it in about six weeks.


Whats the new method/platform? You were using a LWHC right?


----------



## jbogg

HardlyHangin said:


> Whats the new method/platform? You were using a LWHC right?



My LWHC is still my primary, but I had read some reports of breakage over on saddlehunter.com  so I bought a Summit open shot and converted the seat into a foot climber/platform. It is not as packable, and does not fold flat like the Lonewolf.  It is also about a Pound and a half heavier, but it feels rock solid and seems less likely to kick loose. I will probably use them both this fall to determine which I like best.


----------



## Whit90

jbogg said:


> My LWHC is still my primary, but I had read some reports of breakage over on saddlehunter.com  so I bought a Summit open shot and converted the seat into a foot climber/platform. It is not as packable, and does not fold flat like the Lonewolf.  It is also about a Pound and a half heavier, but it feels rock solid and seems less likely to kick loose. I will probably use them both this fall to determine which I like best.
> View attachment 1165784



What was everyone saying was breaking on the lonewolf seat?


----------



## Whit90

jbogg said:


> I practiced shooting a little yesterday from the tree saddle, and got my new climbing platform dialed in.  Went up to the mountains today and did about three hours of walking. Hung a trail camera for the first time in a couple of years, so looking forward to checking back on it in about six weeks.




I hope the bears let you keep it!


----------



## jbogg

Whit90 said:


> What was everyone saying was breaking on the lonewolf seat?



The breakage usually occurs in the center of the platform from front to back. Could not find a great picture, but here is a Sideview looking from front to back. I’m crossing my fingers that I won’t have an issue, but I still want to have a back up plan in case I do.


----------



## chrislibby88

Saw this recently. Got me very interested in getting a extra LW climber foot platform to chop down, then I discovered that they were bought out and the climbers discontinued. He shows a lot of the negatives to the hand climber top. https://www.google.com/search?q=sad...ate=ive&vld=cid:049e5620,vid:51EPtw69MJA,st:0


----------



## Whit90

jbogg said:


> The breakage usually occurs in the center of the platform from front to back. Could not find a great picture, but here is a Sideview looking from front to back. I’m crossing my fingers that I won’t have an issue, but I still want to have a back up plan in case I do.
> View attachment 1165848



Dang!


----------



## dang

Whit90 said:


> Dang!


Sup


----------



## Whit90

dang said:


> Sup



ha


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

You guys crack me up.  I saw this today.  Poor image quality because I zoomed in.​


----------



## kayaksteve

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> You guys crack me up.  I saw this today.  Poor image quality because I zoomed in.View attachment 1165947​


Turnerville/Hollywood area?


----------



## Swampdogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> You guys crack me up.  I saw this today.  Poor image quality because I zoomed in.View attachment 1165947​



Squirrel unicorn there


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

kayaksteve said:


> Turnerville/Hollywood area?



Fancy lake Lanier house for a job today.  Northern part. There were 2 of them.  Twins.  Homeowners also said they had an all white deer that came around.  Something in the water I guess.


----------



## kayaksteve

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Fancy lake Lanier house for a job today.  Northern part. There were 2 of them.  Twins.  Homeowners also said they had an all white deer that came around.  Something in the water I guess.


that’s pretty wild. The reason I asked is there are always several along historic hwy 441 between Hollywood and turnerville. They’ve been around there for years and years.


----------



## 6lbSledge

Where I grew up (Brevard, NC), there are tons of white squirrels. They aren’t albino but we’re introduced and have spread even into the surrounding counties. Don’t know if they’re a color phase of gray squirrel or what. There are all black gray squirrels as well, particularly in the Midwest.


----------



## mizzippi jb

I fed a majestic mountain buck.  Super wiley though. Hard to get close...... #hab-hammer.... Sorry if this isn't allowed in the bear forum


----------



## Whit90

mizzippi jb said:


> I fed a majestic mountain buck.  Super wiley though. Hard to get close...... #hab-hammer.... Sorry if this isn't allowed in the bear forum View attachment 1166203



PASS.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Whit90 said:


> PASS.


Yeah def. I'm not gonna shoot him. Be a good one for a kid though.  He may not be quite mountain enough.  Between Demorest and C Ville


----------



## Whit90

mizzippi jb said:


> Yeah def. I'm not gonna shoot him. Be a good one for a kid though.  He may not be quite mountain enough.  Between Demorest and C Ville




Man, I was just kidding!


----------



## splatek

Hiked a couple miles yesterday. Bumped into two bears, both legal but one really good one. was looking for this camera which a bear promptly relocated just a few hours after hanging. Didn’t find it. Turns out he might have been showing me a decent area, do you see the tines (below)?  This is pretty deep on NF and high as well. Hung a different cam on a buck bed and got a buck last night.


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Hiked a couple miles yesterday. Bumped into two bears, both legal but one really good one. was looking for this camera which a bear promptly relocated just a few hours after hanging. Didn’t find it. Turns out he might have been showing me a decent area, do you see the tines (below)?  This is pretty deep on NF and high as well. Hung a different cam on a buck bed and got a buck last night.
> 
> View attachment 1166269



That is awesome


----------



## kayaksteve

6lbSledge said:


> Where I grew up (Brevard, NC), there are tons of white squirrels. They aren’t albino but we’re introduced and have spread even into the surrounding counties. Don’t know if they’re a color phase of gray squirrel or what. There are all black gray squirrels as well, particularly in the Midwest.


I’ve wondered for a long time what the deal is with these Im referring to. Theyre just like a normal grey squirrel but solid white and have been in his small area year after year since I was a kid. Seems like albino wouldn’t be so common but I don’t know of any other explanation


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> Hiked a couple miles yesterday. Bumped into two bears, both legal but one really good one. was looking for this camera which a bear promptly relocated just a few hours after hanging. Didn’t find it. Turns out he might have been showing me a decent area, do you see the tines (below)?  This is pretty deep on NF and high as well. Hung a different cam on a buck bed and got a buck last night.
> 
> View attachment 1166269


Exciting.


----------



## 35 Whelen

kayaksteve said:


> I’ve wondered for a long time what the deal is with these Im referring to. Theyre just like a normal grey squirrel but solid white and have been in his small area year after year since I was a kid. Seems like albino wouldn’t be so common but I don’t know of any other explanation



https://georgiawildlife.com/out-my-backdoor-white-squirrels-close


----------



## Whit90

@splatek are you using cell cams?


----------



## kayaksteve

35 Whelen said:


> https://georgiawildlife.com/out-my-backdoor-white-squirrels-close


Thank you


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> @splatek are you using cell cams?



Combo of cell and traditional. I’m not gonna be putting many more cell cams out bc bears find them too quick. I might just go into season, hang a cam and wait for the bears to find me. Solid strategy right?


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Combo of cell and traditional. I’m not gonna be putting many more cell cams out bc bears find them too quick. I might just go into season, hang a cam and wait for the bears to find me. Solid strategy right?



I gotcha. 
camera bait... from my one experience with bears and cams and everyone else's on here, Id say it would work great!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Got up early and went to the GON Blast.  Hadn't been to an outdoor show in years,  kinda got burnt out on em but I really enjoyed it today.  Maybe because I was alone and could take my time.  Scored tons of free swag and got a $60 pair of Silvertec baselayer pants for 10 bucks!  Talked to a bear outfitter from Canada for a while that had great success and good prices but our Canada neighbors still demand the jab to go to their country.  Just not gonna do it.  Saw 4 or 5 good guys I've known over the years in the turkey hunting world too.  
On the way home the most rare thing that could ever happen happened.  I swear I'm not lying when I tell you this.  I found a hair in my Chic-fil-A sandwich.   ?


----------



## Whit90

Not necessarily mountain related, but I’ve been tinkering/prototyping some climbing sticks. The stick in the top pic weighs 1lb-9oz. I’ve got some adjustments to make before I make myself a set of 4 to use this season, but pretty pleased with how it has evolved. The bolts will be changed to grade 8’s when prototyping is done BTW.


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


> Not necessarily mountain related, but I’ve been tinkering/prototyping some climbing sticks. The stick in the top pic weighs 1lb-9oz. I’ve got some adjustments to make before I make myself a set of 4 to use this season, but pretty pleased with how it has evolved. The bolts will be changed to grade 8’s when prototyping is done BTW. View attachment 1166877View attachment 1166878



How are you attaching to tree? Buckleless or rope? they look great. If you need a beta tester I’m available


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> How are you attaching to tree? Buckleless or rope? they look great. If you need a beta tester I’m available



I’ve been testing them with paracord just because I already had some at the house. Obviously not a safe option but I’m just stepping on them and not actually climbing a tree. I plan on using amsteel so I can keep them as light as possible.


----------



## dang

Whit90 said:


> Not necessarily mountain related, but I’ve been tinkering/prototyping some climbing sticks. The stick in the top pic weighs 1lb-9oz. I’ve got some adjustments to make before I make myself a set of 4 to use this season, but pretty pleased with how it has evolved. The bolts will be changed to grade 8’s when prototyping is done BTW. View attachment 1166877View attachment 1166878


Interesting. What length are those? I’m currently running beast minis with amsteel daisy chain attachment method and I’m not positive what they come in at overall weight but that’s interesting…good looking design


----------



## dang

I’m not a mountain hunter but I take a mountain approach to my gear in the piedmont (frame pack, saddle, packing game out) and hunt some “steep hills” …looking to branch out this year and hunt n. Ga. I bought a hammock seat today based on some feedback in some older threads I found in this forum


----------



## kayaksteve

Whit90 said:


> Not necessarily mountain related, but I’ve been tinkering/prototyping some climbing sticks. The stick in the top pic weighs 1lb-9oz. I’ve got some adjustments to make before I make myself a set of 4 to use this season, but pretty pleased with how it has evolved. The bolts will be changed to grade 8’s when prototyping is done BTW. View attachment 1166877View attachment 1166878


Nice build. I took my 3 step lone wolf sticks that were well over 30 inches and cut them down to about 22” and removed one step. Shaved some weight and they will pack much better and it really isn’t going to affect my achievable height much. Been thinking about going with amsteel rope instead of the straps to.


----------



## dang

kayaksteve said:


> Nice build. I took my 3 step lone wolf sticks that were well over 30 inches and cut them down to about 22” and removed one step. Shaved some weight and they will pack much better and it really isn’t going to affect my achievable height much. Been thinking about going with amsteel rope instead of the straps to.


Got my daisy amsteel daisy chains from eastern woods outdoors. A lot more convenient and a bit lighter than fooling with the standard buckles. I tried to run my sticks buckleless for about half a season but had a few pucker moments up a tree where they slipped a bit before biting good and that was enough to make me make the purchase. Haven’t looked back since.


----------



## Whit90

kayaksteve said:


> Nice build. I took my 3 step lone wolf sticks that were well over 30 inches and cut them down to about 22” and removed one step. Shaved some weight and they will pack much better and it really isn’t going to affect my achievable height much. Been thinking about going with amsteel rope instead of the straps to.



Nice. Amsteel is quite the trend right now. I haven’t used it yet, but can’t think of many cons. Definitely more pros than cons.


----------



## Whit90

dang said:


> Got my daisy amsteel daisy chains from eastern woods outdoors. A lot more convenient and a bit lighter than fooling with the standard buckles. I tried to run my sticks buckleless for about half a season but had a few pucker moments up a tree where they slipped a bit before biting good and that was enough to make me make the purchase. Haven’t looked back since.



Daisy chain definitely seems like the safest and most foolproof amsteel option.


----------



## Whit90

dang said:


> Interesting. What length are those? I’m currently running beast minis with amsteel daisy chain attachment method and I’m not positive what they come in at overall weight but that’s interesting…good looking design



Thanks. Mine are 18” step to step and 20 overall.


----------



## kayaksteve

Whit90 said:


> Nice. Amsteel is quite the trend right now. I haven’t used it yet, but can’t think of many cons. Definitely more pros than cons.


Back when I was climbing towers that’s what a lot of our slings and safety’s were made of so I figure if it’s safe for 500’ it’s the safest and most durable for 10-20’. It’s abrasion resistance is the biggest pro in my book


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

You might like this one @splatek .  I think you're the one that posted Ole Slew Foot(?)  This guy is underrated and the song is killer.  Brian Call from Gritty recommended it.  Its a cover song but better.


----------



## Swampdogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> You might like this one @splatek .  I think you're the one that posted Ole Slew Foot(?)  This guy is underrated and the song is killer.  Brian Call from Gritty recommended it.  Its a cover song but better.


I love that version but have you heard this one or this whole album


----------



## Swampdogg

Been getting rid of some bad poison ivy I got into and coming up with a concoction for next time I get it, been crawling around in this stuff and haven’t got it in years  but this last time got me.
Can has been relinquished from govt hold so it’s time to go sight it in and have it ready for season


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Swampdogg said:


> Been getting rid of some bad poison ivy I got into and coming up with a concoction for next time I get it, been crawling around in this stuff and haven’t got it in years  but this last time got me.
> Can has been relinquished from govt hold so it’s time to go sight it in and have it ready for season



I don't get it anymore but when I did I would soak some bleach on a rag and scrub it.  Feels great and dries it up quick.  Burns your skin a little.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Calamine lotion and Benadryl.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

35 Whelen said:


> Calamine lotion and Benadryl.




That's what my mom did to as kids and yeah it worked.  Now if I take a Benadryl I'll fall asleep while walking.  Only carry it for emergencies and such.  I'm not allergic to anything (that I know of).  I rarely get sick and never once caught Covid even though I worked right next to people with it. Just lived and worked. But expose me to a chigger or yellowjacket or mosquito or European hornet...and they are all about me.  I attract bugs.  Help.  ?


----------



## Timberjack86

Did alittle fishing this morning on the TN side of Jacks. I think I caught the only fish in there.


----------



## Professor

Swampdogg said:


> Been getting rid of some bad poison ivy I got into and coming up with a concoction for next time I get it, been crawling around in this stuff and haven’t got it in years  but this last time got me.
> Can has been relinquished from govt hold so it’s time to go sight it in and have it ready for season


Tea Tree Oil


----------



## splatek

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> You might like this one @splatek .  I think you're the one that posted Ole Slew Foot(?)  This guy is underrated and the song is killer.  Brian Call from Gritty recommended it.  Its a cover song but better.



Heck yeah. Love it


----------



## HardlyHangin

dang said:


> Got my daisy amsteel daisy chains from eastern woods outdoors.



Gotta love EWO, spent too much moneys there.  Have you considered harken cam cleat? Are you going to one stick them or use multiple?


----------



## Whit90

HardlyHangin said:


> Gotta love EWO, spent too much moneys there.  Have you considered harken cam cleat? Are you going to one stick them or use multiple?



After looking into this a little more, I ordered the ultimate stick attachment from the amsteel guy. I’m gonna test that out first. Should be delivered by the time my wife and I get home from having this baby.


----------



## jbogg

Did a lot of walking today, and spent a couple of hours glassing the canopy with my binos. Several of my favorite spots that had White Oak acorns a month ago have aborted all of them.  The Reds on the other hand look great.  Both Northerns and Scarlets.  

As I was finishing my last climb of the day I heard something and looked up the hill and for a split second I was sure I saw a big black Fox Squirrel about 20’ up a Chestnut Oak.  How awesome!  I have not seen a fox squirrel in years, and never in the mountains. Then a black face peered around from the other side of the tree and I realized the Fox squirrel was actually the forearm of a decent sized bear.  My phone was buried in my pocket so as I scrambled to try to get a video the bear leisurely climbed down and ambled into the mountain laurel.  I have no idea what it was doing up in that tree since there was not a single acorn visible.


----------



## dang

HardlyHangin said:


> Gotta love EWO, spent too much moneys there.  Have you considered harken cam cleat? Are you going to one stick them or use multiple?


I just carry 4 and my saddle. I don’t usually hunt very high anyways and they’re pretty light especially on my frame pack. Sometimes I’ll only take 3. I’ve seen the one sticking not a big fan of it (for me anyway)…looks sweaty ?


----------



## Whit90

dang said:


> I just carry 4 and my saddle. I don’t usually hunt very high anyways and they’re pretty light especially on my frame pack. Sometimes I’ll only take 3. I’ve seen the one sticking not a big fan of it (for me anyway)…looks sweaty ?



No platform?


----------



## dang

Whit90 said:


> No platform?


Yea sorry I use a platform. Tethrd Predator platform and 3 or 4 beast sticks depending on where I’m goin and how steep the topography is. Straps up nicely to my pack (didn’t have the daisy chains in that pic)


----------



## ddd-shooter

I had bear spaghetti last night. Kinda mountain related, lol
Heading to an archery tourney this morning. Should be fun in the mountains of wnc.


----------



## Buckman18

I work for an EMC in the heart of bear country. Every summer, we have to change out poles due to bears clawing them during their breeding season. They’ll return to the same poles every year until eventually they are worn down to the breaking point. We have many miles of line that run through NF, so this is a common thing up here.


----------



## Whit90

Buckman18 said:


> I work for an EMC in the heart of bear country. Every summer, we have to change out poles due to bears clawing them during their breeding season. They’ll return to the same poles every year until eventually they are worn down to the breaking point. We have many miles of line that run through NF, so this is a common thing up here.
> 
> View attachment 1168148



I saw one this turkey season that looked like it didn’t have much life left in it. 

So is this type of sign mostly rut sign, or will the do this throughout the season?


----------



## chrislibby88

jbogg said:


> Did a lot of walking today, and spent a couple of hours glassing the canopy with my binos. Several of my favorite spots that had White Oak acorns a month ago have aborted all of them.  The Reds on the other hand look great.  Both Northerns and Scarlets.
> 
> As I was finishing my last climb of the day I heard something and looked up the hill and for a split second I was sure I saw a big black Fox Squirrel about 20’ up a Chestnut Oak.  How awesome!  I have not seen a fox squirrel in years, and never in the mountains. Then a black face peered around from the other side of the tree and I realized the Fox squirrel was actually the forearm of a decent sized bear.  My phone was buried in my pocket so as I scrambled to try to get a video the bear leisurely climbed down and ambled into the mountain laurel.  I have no idea what it was doing up in that tree since there was not a single acorn visible.
> View attachment 1168003



You check a wide range of elevations?


----------



## jbogg

chrislibby88 said:


> You check a wide range of elevations?



I haven’t been below 2200’.


----------



## chrislibby88

jbogg said:


> I haven’t been below 2200’.


There isn’t much land lower than 2200 where I hunt. We hunt some of the same areas too.  How high did you make it?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I did about 4 miles today in some lesser mountains of the CNF.  Hickories are exploding.  White oaks looked great at 2060'.   Not sure exactly what oaks these were but they were jammin.  Red oak?


----------



## jbogg

chrislibby88 said:


> There isn’t much land lower than 2200 where I hunt. We hunt some of the same areas too.  How high did you make it?



I spent most of the day between 2400’ - 2800’.


----------



## trad bow

I’ll be cutting it close to be healed up in time to shoot my bow. Muzzleloader is primed and ready though. Took bandage off today. Still mighty sore.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Doing some backcountry hikes to prepare for colorado elk. Last night i got off work, drove to trailhead, walked as far as i could before dark/rain. Made camp, slept decent (rained/thundered all night long), woke up and hit the trail.

Learned a few things, got to test my gear, made some notes, and wore out my calves.

Total distance 12.75 miles, 2920' elevation gain with ~35# pack. It was probably closer to 40 after the rain


----------



## Professor

HardlyHangin said:


> Doing some backcountry hikes to prepare for colorado elk. Last night i got off work, drove to trailhead, walked as far as i could before dark/rain. Made camp, slept decent (rained/thundered all night long), woke up and hit the trail.
> 
> Learned a few things, got to test my gear, made some notes, and wore out my calves.
> 
> Total distance 12.75 miles, 2920' elevation gain with ~35# pack. It was probably closer to 40 after the rain


Excellent

So you will know: obviously, we can not replicate altitude, and elk in Colorado are likely going to be up high. Thankfully, however, you won’t have to battle the humidity in Colorado. Until you get above 8,000 feet, you will have a conditioning advantage. Above 8,000 is another story.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Professor said:


> Excellent
> 
> So you will know: obviously, we can not replicate altitude, and elk in Colorado are likely going to be up high. Thankfully, however, you won’t have to battle the humidity in Colorado. Until you get above 8,000 feet, you will have a conditioning advantage. Above 8,000 is another story.



I was wondering how even the tradeoff would be not having to deal with humidity but having the altitude


----------



## chrislibby88

@KentuckyHeadhunter They look like young mountain(chestnut) oak acorns. The big ones you find all over the ground in fall with nothing much eating them. I’m not an expert though.


----------



## chrislibby88

HardlyHangin said:


> I was wondering how even the tradeoff would be not having to deal with humidity but having the altitude


The first day will be rough, each day will get slightly easier. Try to get there 1-2 days before you hunt so you have some time to get acclimated if possible. I’ve lived at 3-400 ft my whole life, and I can definitely feel the elevation even at 6-7000ft. It gets rougher the higher you go. Two years ago my wife and I climbed a 12k mountain after spending 4 days at 7000 and I didn’t have experience any elevation effects other than breathing like a woman in labor. My wife had some elevation sickness above 11k though, vertigo, tingling extremities.


----------



## kayaksteve

Completely overhauled my alps commander lite pack. I had planned on buying a new pack this year but i got some new pants and base layers from the first lite sale instead since I haven’t found a deal on a pack. I cut down my LW sticks a few weeks ago and made them a 2-step. Now I’m deciding on some rope to get rid of the buckle straps. I figured I may as well cut down my bulky pack frame while I’m at it. Sawed off probably 8 inches off the top of the frame and moved everything to fit and balance right. Put some thin pipe insulation and camo tape around any exposed frame for padding cause I chewed up the stock on my new browning x-bolt last year rubbing the frame. It’s much more compact and lighter now. It’ll get me another year or 2 until I run across the right deal to upgrade


----------



## Buckman18

Whit90 said:


> I saw one this turkey season that looked like it didn’t have much life left in it.
> 
> So is this type of sign mostly rut sign, or will the do this throughout the season?



Mostly Rut/territory marking sign, not unlike buck rubs/scrapes/licking branches with deer.

Do they do this when it’s not breeding season? I’m sure, but it really cranks up June/July.


----------



## ddd-shooter

HardlyHangin said:


> I was wondering how even the tradeoff would be not having to deal with humidity but having the altitude


Personally, never had any affects of altitude. I live at 2200 and have spent months at 9-11000 and never had issue. I did always drive out, so perhaps that helped.


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> Personally, never had any affects of altitude. I live at 2200 and have spent months at 9-11000 and never had issue. I did always drive out, so perhaps that helped.


Acclimation is critical. Of course, at 2,200 feet, you are 2,000 feet higher than most everyone east of the Mississippi. That is a good start.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Acetazolamide prevents AMS when taken before ascent; it can also help speed recovery if taken after symptoms have developed. The drug works by acidifying the blood and reducing the respiratory alkalosis associated with high elevations, thus increasing respiration and arterial oxygenation and speeding acclimatization. An effective dose that minimizes the common side effects of increased urination and paresthesias of the fingers and toes is 125 mg every 12 hours, beginning the day before ascent and continuing the first 2 days at elevation, or longer if ascent continues.

https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/yellow...sks/high-altitude-travel-and-altitude-illness


----------



## mizzippi jb

Y'all bear hunting everest or k2 talking about taking altitude sickness pills? ?
Maybe out west


----------



## ddd-shooter

HardlyHangin said:


> Doing some backcountry hikes to prepare for colorado elk. Last night i got off work, drove to trailhead, walked as far as i could before dark/rain. Made camp, slept decent (rained/thundered all night long), woke up and hit the trail.
> 
> Learned a few things, got to test my gear, made some notes, and wore out my calves.
> 
> Total distance 12.75 miles, 2920' elevation gain with ~35# pack. It was probably closer to 40 after the rain





Professor said:


> Excellent
> 
> So you will know: obviously, we can not replicate altitude, and elk in Colorado are likely going to be up high. Thankfully, however, you won’t have to battle the humidity in Colorado. Until you get above 8,000 feet, you will have a conditioning advantage. Above 8,000 is another story.



@mizzippi jb I guess you missed these posts....


----------



## mizzippi jb

Must have.  Hard to keep up between bear fitness and mountain related. ?


----------



## 35 Whelen

Another visitor a few minutes ago in the front yard.


----------



## Buck70

Wow


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

35 Whelen said:


> Another visitor a few minutes ago in the front yard.
> 
> View attachment 1168416



*That's a healthy bear!  *


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Did some driving and scouting today at an early hunt wma.  Found a good spot to camp. Maybe. You know those signs that say no alcoholic beverages and there's beer cans everywhere. Sheesh.  Pretty disappointing how trashy people are.  Saw some clawed up trees but that was about it.


----------



## trad bow

Surprising on how much trash is out in the woods.


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Did some driving and scouting today at an early hunt wma.  Found a good spot to camp. Maybe. You know those signs that say no alcoholic beverages and there's beer cans everywhere. Sheesh.  Pretty disappointing how trashy people are.  Saw some clawed up trees but that was about it.


Those hellbillies are a trashy bunch. ?


----------



## splatek

Y’all should sign up for one of those wma clean up days. My boy and I signed up for one with @Killer Kyle  and OMG the trash, the leather bras, the needles, the…. You get the point. My goodness it was amazing.


----------



## chrislibby88

splatek said:


> Y’all should sign up for one of those wma clean up days. My boy and I signed up for one with @Killer Kyle  and OMG the trash, the leather bras, the needles, the…. You get the point. My goodness it was amazing.


I always try to bring a little back out with me. Especially old flagging tape down here in middle Ga, it’s not as bad in the mountains. It’s an uphill battle on the river bottom properties, the floods bring all kinda crap in.


----------



## ddd-shooter

I always have a trash bag or two in the truck. I pick up all the reasonable litter I can. I despise litter and the people who do it. 
Also keep a chainsaw in the truck to clear roads and a mattock to work on giant mudholes


----------



## 35 Whelen

Filled up a 55 gallon trash bag at one campsite right below the check station on Chattahoochee WMA.


----------



## LONGTOM

went looking for some American chestnut trees in the mountains.


----------



## splatek

35 Whelen said:


> Filled up a 55 gallon trash bag at one campsite right below the check station on Chattahoochee WMA.



On clean up days, we are talking truck loads, multiple truck loads of trash! I was blown away because I like many on here always try to keep things tidy and bring out anything I find.


----------



## chrislibby88

splatek said:


> On clean up days, we are talking truck loads, multiple truck loads of trash! I was blown away because I like many on here always try to keep things tidy and bring out anything I find.


I always have a ziplock with all my snack items, and I put the wrappers and tins back in there when I’m done. I also rarely use flagging tape, unless I’m blood trailing a bad shot, and I always take it back down when I’m done. I can’t believe the people that still use tape with all the offline navigation apps available.


----------



## chrislibby88

They make biodegradable flagging tape, it’s about double/triple the cost of plastic tape. I’ve been meaning to get some but I may go multiple seasons without using tape, so it isn’t a real necessity.  

I also never buy cat eyes. If I want some I just pull old ones and put them through my hat bill.


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> On clean up days, we are talking truck loads, multiple truck loads of trash! I was blown away because I like many on here always try to keep things tidy and bring out anything I find.


Right. It’s not like they simply left their trash. It’s more like they cleaned out their homes and just dumped it all.


----------



## trad bow

I practice leave no trace. I don’t even like to leave boot tracks


----------



## Whit90

trad bow said:


> I practice leave no trace. I don’t even like to leave boot tracks



I like to leave a lot of boot track in very easy to see areas so that the next person that comes along thinks there's been a bunch of folks going into that spot. 

I also step on turkey and deer tracks...


----------



## Raylander

Y’all are messing up the trails for me and my buddies. Directions go like this: Go up FS RD #*** until you see the big rock on the left next to the downed white pine. Then stop at the third coors light can hanging from a sapling. Enter the woods there. Follow the red flagging tape across the creek and up the ridge until you see the old liquor bottles piled up next to the huge stump hole

Please don’t ruin my scouting efforts..


----------



## chrislibby88

Whit90 said:


> I like to leave a lot of boot track in very easy to see areas so that the next person that comes along thinks there's been a bunch of folks going into that spot.
> 
> I also step on turkey and deer tracks...


Don’t stomp those tracks out! I always carry a big buck and gobbler foot and leave tracks in terrible areas away from my spots.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

chrislibby88 said:


> Don’t stomp those tracks out! I always carry a big buck and gobbler foot and leave tracks in terrible areas away from my spots.



So I'm not the only one?  ?


----------



## HardlyHangin

Did 3 sections on benton mackaye, ~30-35# pack. Parked at trailhead friday after work and hightailed it until dark and went a little further with my headlamp to the next campsite. 

Actually walked up on a black bear, figured he was a 3-4 years old. I was on the trail and it was worn and it was really quiet. It got dusky dark and i heard heavy brething just off the trail after going around a bend and up a mob, looked over and by george it was a bear!! I whuffed at him and yelled and it nearly fell over with surprise befire he tore on down the ridge.

Made camp, enjoyed my hikers pantry pad thai chicken meal, slept pretty good. Woke up and flat boogied all day and got picked up at 3 ocklock.

Total 16.9 miles
4608 feet of elevation


----------



## chrislibby88

HardlyHangin said:


> Did 3 sections on benton mackaye, ~30-35# pack. Parked at trailhead friday after work and hightailed it until dark and went a little further with my headlamp to the next campsite.
> 
> Actually walked up on a black bear, figured he was a 3-4 years old. I was on the trail and it was worn and it was really quiet. It got dusky dark and i heard heavy brething just off the trail after going around a bend and up a mob, looked over and by george it was a bear!! I whuffed at him and yelled and it nearly fell over with surprise befire he tore on down the ridge.
> 
> Made camp, enjoyed my hikers pantry pad thai chicken meal, slept pretty good. Woke up and flat boogied all day and got picked up at 3 ocklock.
> 
> Total 16.9 miles
> 4608 feet of elevation


Beast mode.


----------



## Whit90

HardlyHangin said:


> Did 3 sections on benton mackaye, ~30-35# pack. Parked at trailhead friday after work and hightailed it until dark and went a little further with my headlamp to the next campsite.
> 
> Actually walked up on a black bear, figured he was a 3-4 years old. I was on the trail and it was worn and it was really quiet. It got dusky dark and i heard heavy brething just off the trail after going around a bend and up a mob, looked over and by george it was a bear!! I whuffed at him and yelled and it nearly fell over with surprise befire he tore on down the ridge.
> 
> Made camp, enjoyed my hikers pantry pad thai chicken meal, slept pretty good. Woke up and flat boogied all day and got picked up at 3 ocklock.
> 
> Total 16.9 miles
> 4608 feet of elevation



Awesome!


----------



## WoodlandScout82

We scouted about 5 miles of the wilderness and hung 6 Cameras. We ran into a bear in one of our target areas and found more deer sign than I've seen for the past 2 seasons combined. Think it's gonna be a good season.


----------



## splatek

These bears are jokers. 
Put this camera out maybe a month ago and within hours it was torn off by a bear leaving me with pictures of the canopy



Yesterday another bear found the camera and turned it so it’s taking upside down pictures

And this is what I’m getting now…. Haha

Maybe the bear is trying to tell me something, like “eat mor deer” 
Seriously what are the chances that a bear moves a cam to look at the sky and I get antler tines a month ago and another bear moved the cam again and I get a deer walking by? This is the mountains, maybe 2 miles in on National forest. Just thought y’all might get a kick out of this


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> These bears are jokers.
> Put this camera out maybe a month ago and within hours it was torn off by a bear leaving me with pictures of the canopy
> 
> View attachment 1169811
> 
> Yesterday another bear found the camera and turned it so it’s taking upside down pictures
> 
> View attachment 1169812And this is what I’m getting now…. HahaView attachment 1169813
> 
> Maybe the bear is trying to tell me something, like “eat mor deer”
> Seriously what are the chances that a bear moves a cam to look at the sky and I get antler tines a month ago and another bear moved the cam again and I get a deer walking by? This is the mountains, maybe 2 miles in on National forest. Just thought y’all might get a kick out of this
> 
> View attachment 1169814



Man you are the spot!


----------



## WoodlandScout82

splatek said:


> These bears are jokers.
> Put this camera out maybe a month ago and within hours it was torn off by a bear leaving me with pictures of the canopy
> 
> View attachment 1169811
> 
> Yesterday another bear found the camera and turned it so it’s taking upside down pictures
> 
> View attachment 1169812And this is what I’m getting now…. HahaView attachment 1169813
> 
> Maybe the bear is trying to tell me something, like “eat mor deer”
> Seriously what are the chances that a bear moves a cam to look at the sky and I get antler tines a month ago and another bear moved the cam again and I get a deer walking by? This is the mountains, maybe 2 miles in on National forest. Just thought y’all might get a kick out of this
> 
> View attachment 1169814


I made steel cables to lock my cameras onto the trees to attempt to prevent this. I'm very much expecting to have a bunch of chewed up cameras when I go back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Timberjack86

We did a 2 mile loop at 3000 ft. Found plenty of bear sign. Torn up logs and yellow jacket nests and white oaks with acorns everywhere. Going to be tough nailing down the trees their using in our 2 week archery season. I was wanting to locate the trees they will be using but it looks like still hunting may be the better option. Going to make a final trip up about a week before season and try to dial em in for opening day.


----------



## chrislibby88

Timberjack86 said:


> We did a 2 mile loop at 3000 ft. Found plenty of bear sign. Torn up logs and yellow jacket nests and white oaks with acorns everywhere. Going to be tough nailing down the trees their using in our 2 week archery season. I was wanting to locate the trees they will be using but it looks like still hunting may be the better option. Going to make a final trip up about a week before season and try to dial em in for opening day.


So looking like another year of plenty. Check on whites any lower in elevation?


----------



## chrislibby88

Bear neck roast. Whole bottle of red wine in there, and some herbs from the garden.  

Fried some young sow backstrap in bear oil last night. Kids loved it, I overcooked it a bit though- was on the tougher side.

Wanted to grill it but my pellet grill bout blew up a month ago, I think too much sawdust built up in the bottom of the hopper and in the auger and it was run away burning, not sure how hot it got, it stopped reading after 500, tried turning it off but it kept going and lit some grease I didn’t clean off the drip plate. Burned all the paint off, I had to put it out with the water hose. I only mildly panicked. Lol.  Anyone with a pellet grill- keep that thing clean. I only tended to mine once a year or so, obviously not often enough.


----------



## Timberjack86

chrislibby88 said:


> So looking like another year of plenty. Check on whites any lower in elevation?


 I didn't, on this particular mountain I always see bears and sign during our September bow hunt at 2800-3000. I will probably look lower during the October gun hunts.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Got the *gasp* crossbow sighted in yesterday. 
Tonight is fried Bear roast with fresh maters and fried okra on the side!


----------



## Professor

I picked up a pair of Danner logger boots. Opinions? They feel strange on a hard surface, but in soft dirt the heel sinks down and they feel fine. I am thinking they will do well in the soft mountains I frequent. Anyone tried loggers in the mountains?


----------



## ddd-shooter

Professor said:


> I picked up a pair of Danner logger boots. Opinions? They feel strange on a hard surface, but in soft dirt the heel sinks down and they feel fine. I am thinking they will do well in the soft mountains I frequent. Anyone tried loggers in the mountains?


Hunted many a mile in loggers. I just can’t wear them any longer. My foot just doesn’t like them any more, and actually it probably always did, was just young and didn’t know better, lol


----------



## Professor

ddd-shooter said:


> Hunted many a mile in loggers. I just can’t wear them any longer. My foot just doesn’t like them anymore, and actually it probably always did, was just young and didn’t know better, lol


Well, these will be backups for my Crispies. They will serve me well in that capacity I am sure. I will test them first out though.


----------



## splatek

ddd-shooter said:


> Got the *gasp* crossbow sighted in yesterday.
> Tonight is fried Bear roast with fresh maters and fried okra on the side!



Crossbow? i thought you were a vertical compound guy?


----------



## ddd-shooter

splatek said:


> Crossbow? i thought you were a vertical compound guy?


I am. Hence the gasp. I've had a crossbow for a while now. It's fun on a quick scouting trip. Plus the wife likes it occasionally. I won't be hanging up the compound anytime soon.
Matter of fact, @northgeorgiasportsman  will see me at his archery tourney this weekend in hayesville with the ole Mathews. Hence my user name-i  used to love to shoot 3d. Well, I still do, but not as religiously. 
I do love the compound. Can't seem to move on, although a recurve does seem fun


----------



## splatek

ddd-shooter said:


> I am. Hence the gasp. I've had a crossbow for a while now. It's fun on a quick scouting trip. Plus the wife likes it occasionally. I won't be hanging up the compound anytime soon.
> Matter of fact, @northgeorgiasportsman  will see me at his archery tourney this weekend in hayesville with the ole Mathews. Hence my user name-i  used to love to shoot 3d. Well, I still do, but not as religiously.
> I do love the compound. Can't seem to move on, although a recurve does seem fun



Gotcha. I thought maybe you injured yourself. And yeah trad/primitive archery is really fun. It all is though


----------



## mizzippi jb

I poured a mountain driveway today


----------



## Jgebb

Why do they mess with the cameras?  I have had it happen to both of the ones I put out last year.  One was trashed overnight.  Found it 10 yards from the tree I put it on.  Sent or maybe a sound they put out?


----------



## trad bow

Bears love to chew on batteries


----------



## splatek

trad bow said:


> Bears love to chew on batteries



I know a few human I wish would chew on batteries. Most of em are in the government. Haha.


----------



## chrislibby88

Jgebb said:


> Why do they mess with the cameras?  I have had it happen to both of the ones I put out last year.  One was trashed overnight.  Found it 10 yards from the tree I put it on.  Sent or maybe a sound they put out?


I think they like chewing on stuff like dogs. Almost any piece of plastic I find in bear country has tooth marks on it.


----------



## trad bow

Helps strengthen jaw muscle. They don’t probably realize it but that’s why dogs and other critters chew on stuff.


----------



## trad bow

splatek said:


> I know a few human I wish would chew on batteries. Most of em are in the government. Haha.


I’m not much on commenting on religion, personal information or politics. All three can get you killed quick. Politicians do what they do for monetary gain. 
Let’s get back to hunting


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

I think they are attracted to the human scent that is all over the camera.  Once they hone in on it then it becomes a chew toy.


----------



## trad bow

Dealt with bears for years on a lease I was in. They are like a puppy even when the bears are grown. They will put their nose, paws or mouth on everything they come across.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Went to one of the best archery tournaments ever. Well done @northgeorgiasportsman. Y'all flatlanders are missing it!
Took a friend and family up brasstown. 
Took said friend hog hunting, was nice to knock the rust off. Saw some fresh bear scat, hog sign aplenty, no critters seen. 
Ended with over five miles hiked, lots of elevation, most of it with a bow in hand. God is good.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Scouted a little over 4 miles this morning.  Went to retrieve a camera that I put out last November and just left.  It videoed a very active scrape all winter and spring until a bear chewed the buckle on the strap in June and it fell to the ground.  Had a very nice buck in front of the camera the day after I put it out.

I scared a cub out of a hickory tree and then walked to within 20 yards of momma bear.  She was giving me the stink eye so I yelled at her and she took off with cub in tow.  Encountered one other bear, 100lbs at best, flipping over rocks in a little trickle of a stream.

It was positively sauna conditions after last night's rain.  80° and 100% humidity and I could have wrung water out of every thread.  I did land a pretty nice haul of cinnabars.


----------



## ddd-shooter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Scouted a little over 4 miles this morning.  Went to retrieve a camera that I put out last November and just left.  It videoed a very active scrape all winter and spring until a bear chewed the buckle on the strap in June and it fell to the ground.  Had a very nice buck in front of the camera the day after I put it out.
> 
> I scared a cub out of a hickory tree and then walked to within 20 yards of momma bear.  She was giving me the stink eye so I yelled at her and she took off with cub in tow.  Encountered one other bear, 100lbs at best, flipping over rocks in a little trickle of a stream.
> 
> It was positively sauna conditions after last night's rain.  80° and 100% humidity and I could have wrung water out of every thread.  I did land a pretty nice haul of cinnabars.
> 
> View attachment 1172711


Nevermind the shrooms, show us the buck lol


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

ddd-shooter said:


> Nevermind the shrooms, show us the buck lol



I had to take a couple screenshots of the video.  He's a pretty solid 8pt and his right brown tine curves down at the tip like a fish hook.  It looks like he's one of about 7 bucks that came by.  Another really good one showed up at the end of January with only one side of his rack left.


----------



## jbogg

I went and checked an old spot this morning. It was the first time in four or five years that I have seen these big woods, National Forest persimmon trees dropping like crazy. Also found a few loaded white oaks, one of which the Bears had just started climbing in the last day or so.


----------



## Whit90

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I had to take a couple screenshots of the video.  He's a pretty solid 8pt and his right brown tine curves down at the tip like a fish hook.  It looks like he's one of about 7 bucks that came by.  Another really good one showed up at the end of January with only one side of his rack left.
> 
> View attachment 1172735
> 
> View attachment 1172736View attachment 1172737



That’s awesome. How long was the cam there before the bear got to it? Get anything else of interest?


----------



## ddd-shooter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I had to take a couple screenshots of the video.  He's a pretty solid 8pt and his right brown tine curves down at the tip like a fish hook.  It looks like he's one of about 7 bucks that came by.  Another really good one showed up at the end of January with only one side of his rack left.
> 
> View attachment 1172735
> 
> View attachment 1172736View attachment 1172737


That's a bruiser! Love the character also. 

Also appreciate the mushrooms, lol


----------



## ddd-shooter

Well, y'all will probably look down upon me, but I did test how long you can wait to render bear fat today. Killed in November, rendered in late August. Froze the fat immediately, and it came out great. 3 quarts.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Whit90 said:


> That’s awesome. How long was the cam there before the bear got to it? Get anything else of interest?



I put it out in mid November of last year and didn't touch it until today.  Early June was when it got knocked down and then there were hundreds of videos of the forest canopy until the batteries finally died.

I'll have to look closely, but the first time quickly going through I think I saw 7 different bucks.  Zero bears, which is odd, because it's a pretty dense bear area.


----------



## Whit90

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I put it out in mid November of last year and didn't touch it until today.  Early June was when it got knocked down and then there were hundreds of videos of the forest canopy until the batteries finally died.
> 
> I'll have to look closely, but the first time quickly going through I think I saw 7 different bucks.  Zero bears, which is odd, because it's a pretty dense bear area.



That’s really neat. I hope you learn something from it! That is odd that you didn’t get any bears.


----------



## BigBass123

Did some fishing along a creek and got 2 rainbows. 

Covered about 2.5 miles, found 2 piles of old deer scat at the bottom of a game trail. No fresh sign though.


----------



## ddd-shooter

After church, had some bear meat cooked in the crock pot all night and half the day today. Shoo it was good.
Lots of arrows at the black target at odd distances. 25-75 yards. Even got the wife in the yard shooting.
God is good


----------



## Whit90

FINALLY got a chance to sneak away to the woods since having our second little one. A buddy and I did 6.5 miles today. Marked a spot off the list and found some good bear sign in other areas. Saw 6 grouse all together, which was awesome. Was a good day in the mountains.


----------



## chrislibby88

Whit90 said:


> FINALLY got a chance to sneak away to the woods since having our second little one. A buddy and I did 6.5 miles today. Marked a spot off the list and found some good bear sign in other areas. Saw 6 grouse all together, which was awesome. Was a good day in the mountains.


I’ve never seen a wild grouse.


----------



## Whit90

I’ve only seen maybe three in my life and each one of them was by its self. We saw six in one covey today. It has been years since the last time I saw one. My buddy had never seen one until today. It was pretty remarkable.


----------



## Raylander

chrislibby88 said:


> I’ve never seen a wild grouse.



I hear way more than I see. They’re like little ghost chickens


----------



## chrislibby88

Raylander said:


> I hear way more than I see. They’re like little ghost chickens


What time of year do they drum? I’m usually only up in the spring-mainly trails with the family, then hunting fall, and winter. I would like a grouse fan. Those things are cool.


----------



## Raylander

chrislibby88 said:


> What time of year do they drum? I’m usually only up in the spring-mainly trails with the family, then hunting fall, and winter. I would like a grouse fan. Those things are cool.



Year round? I’m not a grouse expert by any means. I think they breed in spring. But I hear drumming regularly in a spot I hunt late in DEC


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Born and raised grouse hunting as a kid in NE KY and WV.  My grandaddy was a grouse hunter and a coal miner from WV.  He was serious about it and made darts with grouse fletching in his spare time.  I could go on and on about grouse.  Took my first copperhead bite hunting grouse.  This was his grouse gun.  An old Wingmaster 16ga with a sawed down barrel.  No bead.  No sights.  The patina and wear attests to many years of use.  He also only hunted turkeys with a crow call.


----------



## Professor

I've seen two in Georgia and a bunch in Idaho.


----------



## ddd-shooter

20 years ago you could walk the mountains at dusk and regularly jump one up, I remember all the near heart attacks. Especially near a laurel thicket. 
I've seen a few pockets lately that seem to be either holding on or even surging in population.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Grew up hunting grouse in Pennsylvania. Wish I still had all the fans that I collected.


----------



## Whit90

jbogg said:


> I went and checked an old spot this morning. It was the first time in four or five years that I have seen these big woods, National Forest persimmon trees dropping like crazy. Also found a few loaded white oaks, one of which the Bears had just started climbing in the last day or so.
> View attachment 1172752View attachment 1172753



Is there an elevation pattern with mountain persimmons, or will they grow at all elevations? Are u finding them along edges, or in the middle of the woods?


----------



## chrislibby88

Whit90 said:


> Is there an elevation pattern with mountain persimmons, or will they grow at all elevations? Are u finding them along edges, or in the middle of the woods?


The only few I’ve found were up at 2600ft, on a long flat ridge. They aren’t mature trees, about 15-25ft tall.


----------



## jbogg

Whit90 said:


> Is there an elevation pattern with mountain persimmons, or will they grow at all elevations? Are u finding them along edges, or in the middle of the woods?



This was the first time I have ever found dropping persimmons in the mountains.  Not sure about elevation patterns, but these were in the middle of the big woods.


----------



## trad bow

You would be surprised at the size of a persimmon in the big woods away from the fields. Most people walk pass one not realizing the fruit is 60’ up in the top branches of the tree


----------



## Whit90

Anyone ever killed anything over persimmons in the mountains? I’m sure they don’t last long, but seem like it would be a major attractor. 

Side note. On Sunday we found a few black gums that had been climbed recently. Found some scat with undigested black gum seeds as well.


----------



## Swampdogg

Them things have given me a rush a few times not expecting them.


----------



## Swampdogg

Swampdogg said:


> Them things have given me a rush a few times not expecting them.


 The grouse
persimmons would too because they are delicious. I’ve only came across a tree twice .


----------



## Professor

Whit90 said:


> Anyone ever killed anything over persimmons in the mountains? I’m sure they don’t last long, but seem like it would be a major attractor.
> 
> Side note. On Sunday we found a few black gums that had been climbed recently. Found some scat with undigested black gum seeds as well.


I have found trees producing fruit. The fruit is on the ground but nothing is eating it. Same thing with muscadines. So, no I have never killed anything over persimmons, but I have been disapointed before though.


----------



## trad bow

I’ve killed a ton of critters with my bow while hunting persimmon trees. Especially down in the river swamps with the hogs.


----------



## chrislibby88

Whit90 said:


> Anyone ever killed anything over persimmons in the mountains? I’m sure they don’t last long, but seem like it would be a major attractor.
> 
> Side note. On Sunday we found a few black gums that had been climbed recently. Found some scat with undigested black gum seeds as well.


I missed a bear on persimmons a few years ago. I hit a tree, and like Professor said, no feed sign. Kept stalking down the ridge, and there was a bear crossing the shallow saddle the same time I was, and there were a few more trees there that I didnt know about yet. I believe he was heading to the trees to scoop a few up, we saw each other, he started running, I tried to sling a Hail Mary, but no luck. I knew there were trees in the vicinity, I found bear scat the previous winter loaded with seeds all along this ridge and surrounding area.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> I missed a bear on persimmons a few years ago. I hit a tree, and like Professor said, no feed sign. Kept stalking down the ridge, and there was a bear crossing the shallow saddle the same time I was, and there were a few more trees there that I didnt know about yet. I believe he was heading to the trees to scoop a few up, we saw each other, he started running, I tried to sling a Hail Mary, but no luck. I knew there were trees in the vicinity, I found bear scat the previous winter loaded with seeds all along this ridge and surrounding area.


Hmmm? Makes me think that maybe there were some more trees close to the one I found and perhaps closer to the trail. Maybe they don’t move on until the easy access fruit is all gone. If I can find that tree again I will explore the general area in detail.


----------



## chrislibby88

Professor said:


> Hmmm? Makes me think that maybe there were some more trees close to the one I found and perhaps closer to the trail. Maybe they don’t move on until the easy access fruit is all gone. If I can find that tree again I will explore the general area in detail.


There were also no acorns that year, and they seemed to be dropping earlier than normal. Much drier year than this season and last season. Checked the same trees last year, and the fruit still had another 2-3 weeks before they would be ripe enough to fall on their own. Storms will blow unripe fruit down early, and it will usually rot on the ground, cause they stay very bitter. When you look up the tree and it’s all orange it’s game time.


----------



## chrislibby88

jbogg said:


> This was the first time I have ever found dropping persimmons in the mountains.  Not sure about elevation patterns, but these were in the middle of the big woods.


Those green ones were blown out by a storm probably. They don’t drop on their own until most of the fruit in the canopy is orange and ripe. Seems like the mountain trees start dropping the first half of October on most years. 

Down in middle Ga they drop mid Sept-mid Oct.


----------



## trad bow

I’ve watched hogs and deer come running in when they here that plop of a ripe persimmon falls from the tree. I’ve seen bears climb the trees to get to the ripe fruit. These trees were big swamp trees anywhere from 10” diameter to a few in the 20” diameter range. Worth searching for and remembering the trees location.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Was up on the AT this morning visiting some side ridges that I hunt from below.
Snuck up on this fella pretty easily because he was making so much noise in the treetops. I'd put my walking stick under my arm while sneaking in and it clattered on some brush as I went by and he made me. He got real woofy and since he had made me, I stepped on in to video (volume up). While trying to zoom in I dropped that walking stick out from under my armpit, causing him to eject eject eject! I knew he was healthy (EDIT:huffy dang auto- incorect...)and could be unpredictable so I went after the stick as he hit the ground and I lost him in the video. Basically we went opposite directions!



https://youtube.com/shorts/lUDJEg5sBdU?feature=share


Quite a few shen trails along the trail within a couple of steps. But most of them were shriveled in past prime. I guess the average AT hiker doesn't know what they're missing.
I picked a handful for tonight's dinner instead of a bag full.


----------



## bany

What about cleaning out your pants? ??
Great video,thanks!


----------



## bany

I just caught up on the last few pages. The grouse talk has me really excited! I was afraid they’d be on the endangered list soon. I’m gonna have to get back up there this year. Just to buck and bear hunt and kick a few birds up if I’m lucky! Probably upset someone for parking in their spot or sitting on their ridge!


----------



## Whit90

1eyefishing said:


> Was up on the AT this morning visiting some side ridges that I hunt from below.
> Snuck up on this fella pretty easily because he was making so much noise in the treetops. I'd put my walking stick under my arm while sneaking in and it clattered on some brush as I went by and he made me. He got real woofy and since he had made me, I stepped on in to video (volume up). While trying to zoom in I dropped that walking stick out from under my armpit, causing him to eject eject eject!




and eject he did!! Very cool.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I ran a cub out of a tree Saturday and he practically fell from at least 25 feet.  I doubt he touched the tree more than a couple times before he was on the ground.  Reminds me of those logger competitions where they race up the tree and race back down in a more or less controlled fall.


----------



## Whit90

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I ran a cub out of a tree Saturday and he practically fell from at least 25 feet.  I doubt he touched the tree more than a couple times before he was on the ground.  Reminds me of those logger competitions where they race up the tree and race back down in a more or less controlled fall.



That's wild. They are some athletic, tough critters.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Yeah cool video!  That little dude wasn't happy with you.  Haha


----------



## ddd-shooter

A bear in a tree has to be the easiest thing to sneak up on in the mountains as long as you have the wind. Very cool video! Watching a bear go down or up a tree you really get a sense of how comfortable they are up there.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

1eyefishing said:


> Was up on the AT this morning visiting some side ridges that I hunt from below.
> Snuck up on this fella pretty easily because he was making so much noise in the treetops. I'd put my walking stick under my arm while sneaking in and it clattered on some brush as I went by and he made me. He got real woofy and since he had made me, I stepped on in to video (volume up). While trying to zoom in I dropped that walking stick out from under my armpit, causing him to eject eject eject! I knew he was healthy (EDIT:huffy dang auto- incorect...)and could be unpredictable so I went after the stick as he hit the ground and I lost him in the video. Basically we went opposite directions!
> 
> View attachment 1173388
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/lUDJEg5sBdU?feature=share
> 
> 
> Quite a few shen trails along the trail within a couple of steps. But most of them were shriveled in past prime. I guess the average AT hiker doesn't know what they're missing.
> I picked a handful for tonight's dinner instead of a bag full.
> 
> View attachment 1173389
> 
> 
> View attachment 1173390View attachment 1173391View attachment 1173392


I don't know how you took such nice pics.  My phone was so wet with sweat, the touchscreen function wouldn't work.  I tried filming the sow and cub, but couldn't get my phone to cooperate.


----------



## trad bow

Don’t think you can climb a tree to get away from a bear. They can climb a whole lot faster than we can.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Tuesday night mountain camp grilled fillets with today's chantrelles and red bell pepper skizzled in butter...
Times two!
Mr. @Browning Slayer stopped in  fer a bit...
My Bulleit an Coke wuz better'n his Bud Light. 
Good times! ?
 No napkins, I had on jeans.


----------



## Whit90

1eyefishing said:


> Tuesday night mountain camp grilled fillets with today's chantrelles and red bell pepper skizzled in butter...
> Times two!
> Mr. @Browning Slayer stopped in  fer a bit...
> My Bulleit an Coke wuz better'n his Bud Light.
> Good times! ?
> No napkins, I had on jeans. View attachment 1173508



Y’all livin


----------



## jbogg

1eyefishing said:


> Was up on the AT this morning visiting some side ridges that I hunt from below.
> Snuck up on this fella pretty easily because he was making so much noise in the treetops. I'd put my walking stick under my arm while sneaking in and it clattered on some brush as I went by and he made me. He got real woofy and since he had made me, I stepped on in to video (volume up). While trying to zoom in I dropped that walking stick out from under my armpit, causing him to eject eject eject! I knew he was healthy (EDIT:huffy dang auto- incorect...)and could be unpredictable so I went after the stick as he hit the ground and I lost him in the video. Basically we went opposite directions!
> 
> View attachment 1173388
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/lUDJEg5sBdU?feature=share
> 
> 
> Quite a few shen trails along the trail within a couple of steps. But most of them were shriveled in past prime. I guess the average AT hiker doesn't know what they're missing.
> I picked a handful for tonight's dinner instead of a bag full.
> 
> View attachment 1173389
> 
> 
> View attachment 1173390View attachment 1173391View attachment 1173392



Awesome video Corbett!  Way to put the sneak on him.  How late in the morning was it when you caught him in the tree?


----------



## 1eyefishing

Home again, home again...



jbogg said:


> Awesome video Corbett!  Way to put the sneak on him.  How late in the morning was it when you caught him in the tree?


Thx.
 It was probably around 10 AM. Elevation between 3000' and 3500'.


----------



## trad bow

Well my season just came to a screeching halt. Having shoulder pains in both shoulders. MRI showed both shoulders with complete rotator cuff tears plus bicep ligaments completely torn with a 1” separation in the left shoulder. Surgery on left shoulder September 16. Right shoulder has more damage and looks as if it will need to be replaced. Lots of pain in right but not so much in left. I really had no idea till the MRI this past Sunday.


----------



## 1eyefishing

trad bow said:


> Well my season just came to a screeching halt. Having shoulder pains in both shoulders. MRI showed both shoulders with complete rotator cuff tears plus bicep ligaments completely torn with a 1” separation in the left shoulder. Surgery on left shoulder September 16. Right shoulder has more damage and looks as if it will need to be replaced. Lots of pain in right but not so much in left. I really had no idea till the MRI this past Sunday.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

trad bow said:


> Well my season just came to a screeching halt. Having shoulder pains in both shoulders. MRI showed both shoulders with complete rotator cuff tears plus bicep ligaments completely torn with a 1” separation in the left shoulder. Surgery on left shoulder September 16. Right shoulder has more damage and looks as if it will need to be replaced. Lots of pain in right but not so much in left. I really had no idea till the MRI this past Sunday.



Durn, I hate to hear that.  I know a lot of guys are anti-crossbow, and that's ok, but if it meant the difference in hunting vs not hunting, I believe I'd be looking into one.


----------



## trad bow

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Durn, I hate to hear that.  I know a lot of guys are anti-crossbow, and that's ok, but if it meant the difference in hunting vs not hunting, I believe I'd be looking into one.


You know back when the debate on crossbows happened I was the President of Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia and vehemently opposed crossbows during archery season. Even with my body in the shape it’s in, I will not desecrate the spirit of the bow and use a device just for the sake of killing something. I’ll be satisfied to just use my flintlocks to hunt with. Just understand this is my feelings and thoughts for my hunting. Anyone else can do what they wish for their selves. I not have a problem with that.


----------



## Professor

trad bow said:


> Well my season just came to a screeching halt. Having shoulder pains in both shoulders. MRI showed both shoulders with complete rotator cuff tears plus bicep ligaments completely torn with a 1” separation in the left shoulder. Surgery on left shoulder September 16. Right shoulder has more damage and looks as if it will need to be replaced. Lots of pain in right but not so much in left. I really had no idea till the MRI this past Sunday.


OOOOOOOOHHHH!!! I am sorry to hear this. You have a long rd ahead.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

trad bow said:


> You know back when the debate on crossbows happened I was the President of Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia and vehemently opposed crossbows during archery season. Even with my body in the shape it’s in, I will not desecrate the spirit of the bow and use a device just for the sake of killing something. I’ll be satisfied to just use my flintlocks to hunt with. Just understand this is my feelings and thoughts for my hunting. Anyone else can do what they wish for their selves. I not have a problem with that.



And I fully support you and your views.  At this stage in my life, I plan to shoot a compound for as long as I physically can.  Then I'll evaluate my options.


----------



## chrislibby88

trad bow said:


> Well my season just came to a screeching halt. Having shoulder pains in both shoulders. MRI showed both shoulders with complete rotator cuff tears plus bicep ligaments completely torn with a 1” separation in the left shoulder. Surgery on left shoulder September 16. Right shoulder has more damage and looks as if it will need to be replaced. Lots of pain in right but not so much in left. I really had no idea till the MRI this past Sunday.


Yikes, hope you make a quick recovery after surgery.


----------



## trad bow

Thanks guys for your thoughts BUT get back to hunting. If y’all feel someone looking over y’all’s shoulder while you’re hunting and getting a shot at game, it’s just me. Calm down and make the shot!!!


----------



## Professor

trad bow said:


> Well my season just came to a screeching halt. Having shoulder pains in both shoulders. MRI showed both shoulders with complete rotator cuff tears plus bicep ligaments completely torn with a 1” separation in the left shoulder. Surgery on left shoulder September 16. Right shoulder has more damage and looks as if it will need to be replaced. Lots of pain in right but not so much in left. I really had no idea till the MRI this past Sunday.


Did you find some new trauma? It seems you could not move your arm with a complete rotator cuff tear and torn bicep.


----------



## trad bow

That’s got the doctors puzzled as my left shoulder has no pain but can’t hardly use my right arm for the pain. Other than that I’m as clueless as the doctors as I’ve had two mri’s on both shoulders. X-ray shows the damage to my left arm but not to my right.


----------



## splatek

trad bow said:


> Well my season just came to a screeching halt. Having shoulder pains in both shoulders. MRI showed both shoulders with complete rotator cuff tears plus bicep ligaments completely torn with a 1” separation in the left shoulder. Surgery on left shoulder September 16. Right shoulder has more damage and looks as if it will need to be replaced. Lots of pain in right but not so much in left. I really had no idea till the MRI this past Sunday.



I hate to hear this man. I hate it. 
Rest up and keep active. You'll be back pulling that string in no time!
Shoulders are the worst - I have two bad ones, they're still working and I am trying to do everything to keep them in good shape, but it's tough with an active lifestyle, tossing kids in the air, etc etc.


----------



## trad bow

I received a little incentive to keep hiking as I got my turtle skins snake chaps in today.


----------



## Professor

trad bow said:


> I received a little incentive to keep hiking as I got my turtle skins snake chaps in today.


what do you think?


----------



## WoodlandScout82

We went and checked our cameras today. We had bears on all 6 Cameras. We also got deer, hogs, coyotes, a fox, and an Armadillo.


----------



## trad bow

Professor said:


> what do you think?


Don’t even know I have them on weight wise. Makes a little scratching sound walking through brush.


----------



## splatek

trad bow said:


> Don’t even know I have them on weight wise. Makes a little scratching sound walking through brush.



I like mine. Hopefully never have to test them
Allows me to west a comfy hiker instead of clunky snake boots. in early season they are light and cool


----------



## Whit90




----------



## chrislibby88

Whit90 said:


> View attachment 1174444


I see ears


----------



## Professor

trad bow said:


> Don’t even know I have them on weight wise. Makes a little scratching sound walking through brush.


And they stay in place. Others I have worn want to twist.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Did about 5 miles yesterday in the rain and mud.  Had a few slick water crossings that my pole saved me on.  Saw lots of bear sign and lots of those dang Joro spiders.  Man they'll bounce you back.  
As far as Turtleskins they perform great as an all around gaiter aside from the snakeproof factor.  Super product.  Mine got nasty muddy yesterday and were covered in webs.  Once I was good I just dunked em in a creek and put them on the outside of my pack.  Everything dried out like brand new.


----------



## Professor

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Did about 5 miles yesterday in the rain and mud.  Had a few slick water crossings that my pole saved me on.  Saw lots of bear sign and lots of those dang Joro spiders.  Man they'll bounce you back.
> As far as Turtleskins they perform great as an all around gaiter aside from the snakeproof factor.  Super product.  Mine got nasty muddy yesterday and were covered in webs.  Once I was good I just dunked em in a creek and put them on the outside of my pack.  Everything dried out like brand new.
> View attachment 1174520


Rock on


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I'm telling you guys, y'all are missing out on some awesome archery experiences some of these mountain bow shoots are offering.  Mountain Fellowship Camp in Suches, Mountain Grace Baptist in Hayesville, and yesterday we drove over to Franklin, NC to shoot the Believer Archery Bowhunter Extravaganza.  Despite it raining all day, the shoot was outstanding.  

The course was over 2 miles long, through woods, fields and streams.  Lots of very challenging bow hunting scenarios.  Crispis kept my feet dry after 5 hours in wet grass and stream crossings.


----------



## Professor

WoodlandScout82 said:


> We went and checked our cameras today. We had bears on all 6 Cameras. We also got deer, hogs, coyotes, a fox, and an Armadillo.


How long were your cameras out?


----------



## ddd-shooter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'm telling you guys, y'all are missing out on some awesome archery experiences some of these mountain bow shoots are offering.  Mountain Fellowship Camp in Suches, Mountain Grace Baptist in Hayesville, and yesterday we drove over to Franklin, NC to shoot the Believer Archery Bowhunter Extravaganza.  Despite it raining all day, the shoot was outstanding.
> 
> The course was over 2 miles long, through woods, fields and streams.  Lots of very challenging bow hunting scenarios.  Crispis kept my feet dry after 5 hours in wet grass and stream crossings.



Agree, but you know them flatlanders can't hang! Don't rub it in! 

Lol

He's right though, it's great practice and great fun.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

ddd-shooter said:


> Agree, but you know them flatlanders can't hang! Don't rub it in!
> 
> Lol
> 
> He's right though, it's great practice and great fun.



They can if they've been doing bear fitness!


----------



## WoodlandScout82

Professor said:


> How long were your cameras out?


3 weeks


----------



## ddd-shooter

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> They can if they've been doing bear fitness!


??
Touché


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Had every intention of really covering some ground today while scouting.   36 hours of pouring rain has changed my mind.  Sitting on the porch drinking coffee with my bride instead.


----------



## jbogg

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Had every intention of really covering some ground today while scouting.   36 hours of pouring rain has changed my mind.  Sitting on the porch drinking coffee with my bride instead.
> 
> View attachment 1174663



I was out in it yesterday. Wearing rain gear while hiking in Georgia bow season heat and humidity is just torture.  I think the term breathable rain gear is just a fallacy.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

jbogg said:


> I was out in it yesterday. Wearing rain gear while hiking in Georgia bow season heat and humidity is just torture.  I think the term breathable rain gear is just a fallacy.



Yeah that's the thing with rain gear if you're sweating.  Sometimes its just better getting wet from the outside-in than the inside-out.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Mystery Ranch packs on Camofire today.  Great prices on some great packs.  Just FYI.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

It quit raining but I was less motivated to sweat in the sauna in the woods and more inclined to sweat in the sauna on the lake.


----------



## NCHillbilly

What I did mountain related today? I lived all day in the county with the highest average elevation east of the Rockies. I've enjoyed it so far.


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> It quit raining but I was less motivated to sweat in the sauna in the woods and more inclined to sweat in the sauna on the lake.
> 
> View attachment 1174769


I hope you knocked that durn invasive thing in the head.


----------



## chrislibby88

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Mystery Ranch packs on Camofire today.  Great prices on some great packs.  Just FYI.


Pintler is probably the perfect bag for GA.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> I hope you knocked that durn invasive thing in the head.


If I did that, the fella I was fishing with might have knocked me in the head.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> Pintler is probably the perfect bag for GA.


Maybe, but the non-Camo Metcalf is the deal.


----------



## NCHillbilly

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If I did that, the fella I was fishing with might have knocked me in the head.


I wouldn't fish with that fella. He probably goes around dumping spots and bluebacks in all our lakes, ruining them. Knock him in the head, too. I have absolutely no value for a live Alabama spotted bass outside its native range. Kudzu, Oriental bitterseet, Ailanthus trees, multiflora roses, feral hogs, spotted bass, Crabgrass, coffeeweed, blueback herring. All the same. All horribly destructive. All need to die. Sorry.


----------



## Para Bellum

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> They can if they've been doing bear fitness!


----------



## Para Bellum

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Had every intention of really covering some ground today while scouting.   36 hours of pouring rain has changed my mind.  Sitting on the porch drinking coffee with my bride instead.
> 
> View attachment 1174663



Boy we’ve gotten it ain’t we?  My lil girl never took her Jammie’s off yesterday.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

NCHillbilly said:


> I wouldn't fish with that fella. He probably goes around dumping spots and bluebacks in all our lakes, ruining them. Knock him in the head, too. I have absolutely no value for a live Alabama spotted bass outside its native range. Kudzu, Oriental bitterseet, Ailanthus trees, multiflora roses, feral hogs, spotted bass, Crabgrass, coffeeweed, blueback herring. All the same. All horribly destructive. All need to die. Sorry.


I know how you feel.


----------



## ddd-shooter

Got all the batteries charged yesterday. Got all the broadheads screwed on today. I've got everything prepped and ready for Saturday. 

Have no idea where to hunt....?


?


----------



## Jason F

Shot 12 good arrows. Switched the nocks over on 3 arrows to the lighted nocks I'll hunt with. Shot another set of 9 (3x3) to confirm everything was still good and tight.


----------



## WoodlandScout82

Last shots with the new crossbow before Saturday. My shooting was a little off but I'm sure this is good enough. I did make a slight elevation adjustment which should put me dead on. We also hung a stand deep in the woods near a water crossing.


----------



## Professor

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Last shots with the new crossbow before Saturday. My shooting was a little off but I'm sure this is good enough. I did make a slight elevation adjustment which should put me dead on. We also hung a stand deep in the woods near a water crossing.
> 
> View attachment 1174905View attachment 1174907


Nice


----------



## Swampdogg

Packed up and have everything ready for the weekend 
Figured out the best way to wear the turtle skins
Now just waiting  for my signal to head out and get after it .


----------



## NCHillbilly

I still lived in the mountains, like I have all my life.


----------



## NCMTNHunter

I probably said yuns and yon way a half dozen times or so today ?. I guess that counts.


----------



## Buckman18

I worked on my spec house in Hayesville. Hopefully will be in the market by end of September. You want to move to the mountains? Pm me. ?


----------



## tree cutter 08

Been working away waiting on cooler weather


----------



## 1eyefishing




----------



## 1eyefishing

I've landed at mountain camp. Loading my pack for tomorrow.
Forecast not the best, but I'll be sitting in the camper or in my truck ready for the right break in the weather.
  I think the weather may turn to excellent Tuesday or Wednesday. I may go home before then and back for that and into the rifle hunt.
 I predict 1 to 3 nights at home between now and the middle of the rifle hunt. Food plots down in central Georgia gonna have to wait...
 Of course, a score could change the whole equation. ???
T-minus 14 hrs...
Lookin forward!


----------



## The mtn man

What I did mountain related today? I got up and went to work in the smokies, I got home around 5pm, I cut up some spruce for the fire pit, ate some domino's delivery pizza . Watched my brother in law brush in a ground blind in my back yard for his little one to get a crossbow shot at a 7pt that is in my back yard every morning, fed my dog. Now relaxing with my wife watching a movie.


----------



## splatek

Killed a bear with my stickbow at first lite.


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> Killed a bear with my stickbow at first lite.


Congratulations. Pics? details?


----------



## 35 Whelen

splatek said:


> Killed a bear with my stickbow at first lite.



In for the story!


----------



## chrislibby88

splatek said:


> Killed a bear with my stickbow at first lite.


Post the dang story man.


----------



## Professor

chrislibby88 said:


> Post the dang story man.


He is still packing him out.


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> Killed a bear with my stickbow at first lite.


----------



## splatek

Whit90 said:


>


You already saw the pictures. I’m on a ridge chasing more


----------



## Professor

splatek said:


> You already saw the pictures. I’m on a ridge chasing more


What pictures?


----------



## Whit90

splatek said:


> You already saw the pictures. I’m on a ridge chasing more


Go get em man


----------



## trad bow

Congratulations on your kill @splatek. Go get you another one.


----------



## Jason F

Great job!! Way to go @splatek


----------



## 1eyefishing

I just found a signal on my ridge off th AT...
Bears, 1... 1eye, 0.
Hadnt gone 100yds off AT when 1 saw me fisrt an ran off...
Maybe 50yds from the video couple week ago...
Standing under all kinds of climbing sign... broken limbs every where...
Wish i had brought my hammock seat...

 Fresh dig with Yellow Jacket still in it.





 Don't know how well you can see all the broken limbs...


 Headed back to the truck to get my hammock seat to set a spell this evening...


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

1eyefishing said:


> I just found a signal on my ridge off th AT...
> Bears, 1... 1eye, 0.
> Hadnt gone 100yds off AT when 1 saw me fisrt an ran off...
> Maybe 50yds from the video couple week ago...
> Standing under all kinds of climbing sign... broken limbs every where...
> Wish i had brought my hammock seat...
> 
> Fresh dig with Yellow Jacket still in it.
> 
> View attachment 1176009
> 
> View attachment 1176010
> 
> Don't know how well you can see all the broken limbs...
> View attachment 1176011
> 
> Headed back to the truck to get my hammock seat to set a spell this evening...




Go get em!  Good luck Corbett!


----------



## Swampdogg

Almost got a bear , just a little bit beyond my reach. Boomstick season is closing in


----------



## splatek

Right at first lite. Stalked him as he ran and climbed trees. Eventually, he came down and offered a clean 8-10 yard shot. Didn’t go 15 yards before piling up and moaning. 

Anybody know this fella? Hope he had more luck in this spot in the afternoon than I did in the am. And if you did I hope to God you had friends help for the pack out!!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

splatek said:


> View attachment 1176154
> Right at first lite. Stalked him as he ran and climbed trees. Eventually, he came down and offered a clean 8-10 yard shot. Didn’t go 15 yards before piling up and moaning.
> 
> Anybody know this fella? Hope he had more luck in this spot in the afternoon than I did in the am. And if you did I hope to God you had friends help for the pack out!!
> 
> View attachment 1176155




Yep I know who that is.  He's part bear.


----------



## Whit90

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Yep I know who that is.  He's part bear.



Is that the guy from the Georgia bear hunter Facebook group who has been putting up some scouting videos this summer? If so he’s got something figured out. He’s always on them.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Whit90 said:


> Is that the guy from the Georgia bear hunter Facebook group who has been putting up some scouting videos this summer? If so he’s got something figured out. He’s always on them.



Yep that's Dillon.  He's a bear killin machine.


----------



## Whit90

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Yep that's Dillon.  He's a bear killin machine.



Ha what are the odds! 
Yeas got it going on.


----------



## chrislibby88

splatek said:


> View attachment 1176154
> Right at first lite. Stalked him as he ran and climbed trees. Eventually, he came down and offered a clean 8-10 yard shot. Didn’t go 15 yards before piling up and moaning.
> 
> Anybody know this fella? Hope he had more luck in this spot in the afternoon than I did in the am. And if you did I hope to God you had friends help for the pack out!!
> 
> View attachment 1176155


Nice work man!


----------



## trad bow

Congratulations. Way to get it done


----------



## Swampdogg

Congratulations @splatek


----------



## Swampdogg

So far I’ve seen sow with cubs , 1 shooter, and one on the borderline, 2 hogs and about 10 grouse trying to give me a heart attack.


----------



## Whit90

Swampdogg said:


> So far I’ve seen sow with cubs , 1 shooter, and one on the borderline, 2 hogs and about 10 grouse trying to give me a heart attack.



That's a good many grouse. Do you see a lot during the season?


----------



## Swampdogg

Whit90 said:


> That's a good many grouse. Do you see a lot during the season?


So far yeah, every time I go up the mountain I flush at least one out


----------



## Whit90

Swampdogg said:


> So far yeah, every time I go up the mountain I flush at least one out




That's good. Has that always been common for you, or have you noticed more grouse in the last couple of years, compared to years before?


----------



## splatek

I flushed about half dozen grouse today


----------



## trad bow

I have dog. Will travel.


----------



## Whit90

Do yall think they are making a come back?


----------



## Swampdogg

Whit90 said:


> Do yall think they are making a come back?


 Maybe, but man them thing don’t flush till I’m about a 5 feet, hate it .


----------



## Whit90

Swampdogg said:


> Maybe, but man them thing don’t flush till I’m about a 5 feet, hate it .



Lol yea they will wake u up


----------



## Robust Redhorse

I climbed a mountain this morning!


----------



## Swampdogg

Been in the mountains the past few days , just got home to prepare for this weekend.  Had a few stalks on bears , passed a few because I couldn’t judge the size , one came in and no shot opportunities, had 2 blown stalks on hogs then on my final stalk I let an arrow loose , shot felt great, found my arrow with some blood and other liquid on it (gut or liver)?? Smelled like a deer hock , no good blood found at impact or anywhere around . There was a pile of them so they went everywhere and couldn’t track the path where I thought he went because I was in a jungle.  Unfortunately I couldn’t find it . Besides the last part and all the rain,I had a pretty good opening weekend. Onward and forwards.


----------



## splatek

Started the process of a euro Mount. I’ll get started on tanning the hide next week. My two year old is really enjoying this… hopefully he’ll like hunting as well


----------



## Jimmack

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Here's one


I got one of these. I’ve never used it. I used the mystery ranch ones though.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Jimmack said:


> I got one of these. I’ve never used it. I used the mystery ranch ones though.



I really like it so far.  I could make tiny complaints but not worth it.  I think it's awesome....for certain times that is.


----------



## tree cutter 08

splatek said:


> View attachment 1176594
> Started the process of a euro Mount. I’ll get started on tanning the hide next week. My two year old is really enjoying this… hopefully he’ll like hunting as well


Keep him in the woods and he won't know any better!


----------



## 1eyefishing

Ready, Set, HUNT.


----------



## 1eyefishing




----------



## 1eyefishing

LARGE triple pepperjack cheesy burgers open face on grilled red bell peppers...
Coke an Booleit...


----------



## Jason F

Finally spent my first evening hunting bears in the woods!
Hoping to at least see one this weekend.


----------



## Professor

Jason F said:


> Finally spent my first evening hunting bears in the woods!
> Hoping to at least see one this weekend.


How did it go?


----------



## trad bow

Spent my day drawing blood


----------



## Professor

trad bow said:


> Spent my day drawing blood


Delightful


----------



## Jason F

Professor said:


> How did it go?



Yesterday was quiet. Didn’t see anything, and didn’t see any fresh sign from when I scouted 2 weeks ago. 

Tried a new area today. Put in about 6 miles and finally late this afternoon I bumped a bear! I was tromping through a nasty patch and low and behold I startled him about 45yds in front of me and a little uphill. He took off like lightning. 
Never saw him again. But I’ll try again tomorrow!


----------



## the Lackster

Little over 10 miles in today. Had one shake me, let me get 40 yards from the tree before it let me know it was there. No shot was presented but it definitely woke me up this morning. 
   White oaks were dang near non existent in the 3600 range which is what most of the day consisted of. Looks like they have been hitting chestnut oaks pretty hard as well as hickory. Having said that, the few whote oaks that were dropping were destroyed!


----------



## Raylander

1eyefishing said:


> LARGE triple pepperjack cheesy burgers open face on grilled red bell peppers...
> Coke an Booleit...View attachment 1177002



I like your style. You pour big drinks


----------



## HardlyHangin

Made it out to CNF this evening for some scouting - found a ridge top with moved rocks, logs and one busted up log. Several piles of scat but nothing recent, maybe 3-5 days old id guess was the newest. I did jump a few deer.

Heading back tomorrow for some more scouting/hunting. I spent so much time trying to prep for CO trip i neglected all preseason scouting and im honey hole-less


----------



## HardlyHangin

Started walking at daylight scouting bow in hand.  Made about a 7 mile loop, only found a handful of dropping white oaks above 3200ft. I did find a pile of old bear scat the size of a cow patty though!


----------



## Swampdogg

We have spent the past few days breaking down quarters  cutting up meat to can , put some aside for trying to make some bear burgers and sausage ,rendering fat into oil, declawing paws to make some presents for the family , even got my mom to try some bear meat  , she’s all about some doves but she was impressed and it meant a lot that she tried it. Now trying to figure out the next hunt.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Swampdogg said:


> We have spent the past few days breaking down quarters  cutting up meat to can , put some aside for trying to make some bear burgers and sausage ,rendering fat into oil, declawing paws to make some presents for the family , even got my mom to try some bear meat  , she’s all about some doves but she was impressed and it meant a lot that she tried it. Now trying to figure out the next hunt.




Sounds awesome!  What are you going to do with your 2 bears?  Other than eat them of course.


----------



## Swampdogg

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Sounds awesome!  What are you going to do with your 2 bears?  Other than eat them of course.


 Saving the hides to get em dry tanned  then turned into a blanket or a coat for my wife, skulls are in buckets macerating and should hopefully be done soon for euro mounts .


----------



## HardlyHangin

Parked the truck at 1900' at daylight and scouted/hunted up to 3400' and made a big loop. 7-8 ish miles on Cohutta/NF. 

Rather perplexed. I figured any white oaks that were dropping right now would be good n hot, but i only found a few old scat piles scattered around. Really was expecting more.


----------



## chrislibby88

HardlyHangin said:


> Parked the truck at 1900' at daylight and scouted/hunted up to 3400' and made a big loop. 7-8 ish miles on Cohutta/NF.
> 
> Rather perplexed. I figured any white oaks that were dropping right now would be good n hot, but i only found a few old scat piles scattered around. Really was expecting more.


Are there a lot of whites dropping in Cohutta? Find some up in those rocky meadows on the ridge tops. I always find bear sign up in the rocks.


----------



## Doug B.

HardlyHangin said:


> Parked the truck at 1900' at daylight and scouted/hunted up to 3400' and made a big loop. 7-8 ish miles on Cohutta/NF.
> 
> Rather perplexed. I figured any white oaks that were dropping right now would be good n hot, but i only found a few old scat piles scattered around. Really was expecting more.


That's a good lesson for everybody.  Just because it is a white oak does not mean that game is feeding on it when it starts dropping acorns. It doesn't work that way.  And it's the same whether it's in the mountains or in the flat ground.


----------



## Raylander

^^correct

Feed trees are feed trees. I’ve seen critters walk right past a dropping white oak to eat MTN oaks or Reds. Nothing is a guarantee


----------



## HardlyHangin

chrislibby88 said:


> Are there a lot of whites dropping in Cohutta? Find some up in those rocky meadows on the ridge tops. I always find bear sign up in the rocks.



Thats just it, there are not many at all that are dropping, so i figured when i found the ones that were theyd be hot - nope. I guess theres just not enough acorns on the ground to keep them concentrated for long periods of time. Maybe im looking in the wrong places


----------



## HardlyHangin

Finally found some dropping white oaks at 1260', paired with 2 greyish black piles of scat and several deer droppings


----------



## Whit90

Been in northeast GA for the last two days, but not to hunt. I’ve only hunted once since the opener. Been real tough getting away while having two little ones and a crazier than normal work load. Really need some time in the woods, mountain or flat land.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Did about 4 miles yesterday up to 2880'.  Lot of fresh deer and hog sign but all the bear sign I saw looked older unfortunately.  Hickories all over the ground and Joros around every corner.


----------



## jrickman

Spent the last 3 weeks up on the East slopes of Steeltrap and Dick's Knob, up to Bear Gap, and down to just above the Coleman river. 3000 - 4000 mostly, with a few climbs up to 4200 and a few miles along the river itself. I think we've got about 20 miles in over a total of 4 days. Lots of bear sign above 3200 feet, but not a lot below that. Very little deer sign and almost no sign of hogs once you get away from the river. Grouse all over the dang place giving us heart attacks. I haven't spent much time up in that area since I was a kid and the WMA was still open. That is some ROUGH country up there. Probably explains why we didn't see much human sign either.


----------



## HardlyHangin

GUYS I just nearly killed my first bear!!! Went back to the sign i found yesterday and sat in my hammock seat on the ground after church. A blue tick hound came through chasing a 4pt which i almost shot but couldnt get it to stop. I thought the sit was rurnt' but about an hour later i heard a big commotion about 100 yards to my right on the next ridge over. Sounded like a big animal. I stand up and with my binos see a big patch if black shifting through the thick stuff and said lawrd yunders a bear. I grabbed my bow and started puttin on the mohican sneak. I eased over to him and got within 60 yards but he had gotten above me on the ridge still hading away from me, so i pulled out my grunt tube (has adjustable o-ring, i had pre set to fan bleat) and started distress-ish calling as best i could, and beleive you me that joker turned on a dime and started back down the hill! He didnt come on a string but more zig zagged, taking his time munching on akerns all the way to me. At 20 yards he walked into an opening and i shot - arrow hit a limb and deflected, soared clear over his back. But he didnt stop coming. I reched for another arrow but realized I LEFT MY QUIVER BY MY CHAIR. My foot started shaking like crazy. He zigged and zagged one more time and was 10 YARDS AWAY FROM ME locked on to me. I stood up and said get bear and he just looked at me. I yelled at him and he bolted up the hill.

It was crazy!!!!


----------



## Professor

HardlyHangin said:


> GUYS I just nearly killed my first bear!!! Went back to the sign i found yesterday and sat in my hammock seat on the ground after church. A blue tick hound came through chasing a 4pt which i almost shot but couldnt get it to stop. I thought the sit was rurnt' but about an hour later i heard a big commotion about 100 yards to my right on the next ridge over. Sounded like a big animal. I stand up and with my binos see a big patch if black shifting through the thick stuff and said lawrd yunders a bear. I grabbed my bow and started puttin on the mohican sneak. I eased over to him and got within 60 yards but he had gotten above me on the ridge still hading away from me, so i pulled out my grunt tube (has adjustable o-ring, i had pre set to fan bleat) and started distress-ish calling as best i could, and beleive you me that joker turned on a dime and started back down the hill! He didnt come on a string but more zig zagged, taking his time munching on akerns all the way to me. At 20 yards he walked into an opening and i shot - arrow hit a limb and deflected, soared clear over his back. But he didnt stop coming. I reched for another arrow but realized I LEFT MY QUIVER BY MY CHAIR. My foot started shaking like crazy. He zigged and zagged one more time and was 10 YARDS AWAY FROM ME locked on to me. I stood up and said get bear and he just looked at me. I yelled at him and he bolted up the hill.
> 
> It was crazy!!!!


Plenty of excitement there.


----------



## splatek

HardlyHangin said:


> GUYS I just nearly killed my first bear!!! Went back to the sign i found yesterday and sat in my hammock seat on the ground after church. A blue tick hound came through chasing a 4pt which i almost shot but couldnt get it to stop. I thought the sit was rurnt' but about an hour later i heard a big commotion about 100 yards to my right on the next ridge over. Sounded like a big animal. I stand up and with my binos see a big patch if black shifting through the thick stuff and said lawrd yunders a bear. I grabbed my bow and started puttin on the mohican sneak. I eased over to him and got within 60 yards but he had gotten above me on the ridge still hading away from me, so i pulled out my grunt tube (has adjustable o-ring, i had pre set to fan bleat) and started distress-ish calling as best i could, and beleive you me that joker turned on a dime and started back down the hill! He didnt come on a string but more zig zagged, taking his time munching on akerns all the way to me. At 20 yards he walked into an opening and i shot - arrow hit a limb and deflected, soared clear over his back. But he didnt stop coming. I reched for another arrow but realized I LEFT MY QUIVER BY MY CHAIR. My foot started shaking like crazy. He zigged and zagged one more time and was 10 YARDS AWAY FROM ME locked on to me. I stood up and said get bear and he just looked at me. I yelled at him and he bolted up the hill.
> 
> It was crazy!!!!



That’s awesome. Exciting for sure. are you hunting near the dogs on wma? Crazy about that deer


----------



## HardlyHangin

splatek said:


> That’s awesome. Exciting for sure. are you hunting near the dogs on wma? Crazy about that deer


No sir,  just a random coincidence.


----------



## ddd-shooter

HardlyHangin said:


> GUYS I just nearly killed my first bear!!! Went back to the sign i found yesterday and sat in my hammock seat on the ground after church. A blue tick hound came through chasing a 4pt which i almost shot but couldnt get it to stop. I thought the sit was rurnt' but about an hour later i heard a big commotion about 100 yards to my right on the next ridge over. Sounded like a big animal. I stand up and with my binos see a big patch if black shifting through the thick stuff and said lawrd yunders a bear. I grabbed my bow and started puttin on the mohican sneak. I eased over to him and got within 60 yards but he had gotten above me on the ridge still hading away from me, so i pulled out my grunt tube (has adjustable o-ring, i had pre set to fan bleat) and started distress-ish calling as best i could, and beleive you me that joker turned on a dime and started back down the hill! He didnt come on a string but more zig zagged, taking his time munching on akerns all the way to me. At 20 yards he walked into an opening and i shot - arrow hit a limb and deflected, soared clear over his back. But he didnt stop coming. I reched for another arrow but realized I LEFT MY QUIVER BY MY CHAIR. My foot started shaking like crazy. He zigged and zagged one more time and was 10 YARDS AWAY FROM ME locked on to me. I stood up and said get bear and he just looked at me. I yelled at him and he bolted up the hill.
> 
> It was crazy!!!!


Great story. Another reason my quiver never leaves my bow. 
Maybe you'll get on him again this week!


----------



## Whit90

HardlyHangin said:


> GUYS I just nearly killed my first bear!!! Went back to the sign i found yesterday and sat in my hammock seat on the ground after church. A blue tick hound came through chasing a 4pt which i almost shot but couldnt get it to stop. I thought the sit was rurnt' but about an hour later i heard a big commotion about 100 yards to my right on the next ridge over. Sounded like a big animal. I stand up and with my binos see a big patch if black shifting through the thick stuff and said lawrd yunders a bear. I grabbed my bow and started puttin on the mohican sneak. I eased over to him and got within 60 yards but he had gotten above me on the ridge still hading away from me, so i pulled out my grunt tube (has adjustable o-ring, i had pre set to fan bleat) and started distress-ish calling as best i could, and beleive you me that joker turned on a dime and started back down the hill! He didnt come on a string but more zig zagged, taking his time munching on akerns all the way to me. At 20 yards he walked into an opening and i shot - arrow hit a limb and deflected, soared clear over his back. But he didnt stop coming. I reched for another arrow but realized I LEFT MY QUIVER BY MY CHAIR. My foot started shaking like crazy. He zigged and zagged one more time and was 10 YARDS AWAY FROM ME locked on to me. I stood up and said get bear and he just looked at me. I yelled at him and he bolted up the hill.
> 
> It was crazy!!!!




That's cool! keep you quiver with you!!!


----------



## Buck70

Awesome


----------



## HardlyHangin

I use to discount muzzleloader season because it was just one week and i didnt think it was worth it.  But now that i got use to mine elk hunting i love toting this thing around.

Scouted/slip hunted this morning back to where i missed that one last week, found where he was heading. This white oak looks like someone dumped a 10 gallon drum of akerns around it. Hoping the 10-2 shift is good with this full moon


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Took the wife to Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge last week and didn't see any bears.  Just hairy people.
But visited that Smokey Mountain Knife Works finally and wow I was really impressed.  When I got back my bow came in so I'm slowly drifting back into trad bow so I can hunt earlier in the season next year.  And just have fun shooting in the yard like I used to do before I had elbow problems that are gone now.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Had the day off so hit the CNF to fetch a camera and look for a bear or buck.  Bumped a nice bear that trotted away quickly down a steep ridge without offering a shot.  I had the safety off and my heart was thumping as he simply vanished.  I call it a good hunt.


----------



## SouthGa Fisher

I went to check a ridge yesterday afternoon on a low-elevation WMA. Bumped 4 deer going up last weekend, bumped 2 in the exact same spot yesterday. Checked a camera and got an interesting picture…I assume someone was trying to figure out what my camera was. On the way down right at dark I got between momma and her cubs on accident and was politely escorted down the mountain. It was a hair-raising experience is all I will say.


----------



## WOODIE13

Making some bear stew from some meat  I canned last year


----------



## Ridge runner 82

Short tined 7 pointer
Had to hit alot of honey holes to find one. Hunted all weekend and saw one deer


----------



## Professor

Ridge runner 82 said:


> Short tined 7 pointer
> Had to hit alot of honey holes to find one. Hunted all weekend and saw one deer


Nothing wrong with that fellow. Congratulations.


----------



## Timberjack86

Ridge runner 82 said:


> Short tined 7 pointer
> Had to hit alot of honey holes to find one. Hunted all weekend and saw one deer


Congrats!!?


----------



## CarolinaWren

I hunted bear early bow season but haven't been back since late September, what are yall seeing bear on lately? I'm finally coming back up this week.


----------



## chrislibby88

CarolinaWren said:


> I hunted bear early bow season but haven't been back since late September, what are yall seeing bear on lately? I'm finally coming back up this week.


They are gonna be eating acorns until they are gone, then they lay up. Might still be some whites left, but good luck finding them, they are scarce. Reds are hit or miss but dropped at all elevations, and I saw a decent bit of them back in late Sept.


----------



## HardlyHangin

Saturday i hunted/scouted daylight to dark. Jumped 2 hogs with no shots and 6 does (cant shoot). Sunday agternoon i scouted a new to me wma

Also shot a coyote one day last week but for some reason cant upload pictures


----------



## Professor

CarolinaWren said:


> I hunted bear early bow season but haven't been back since late September, what are yall seeing bear on lately? I'm finally coming back up this week.


Like Chris said, it will primarily be red oak acorns.


----------



## WOODIE13

Grapes and autumn olive here, yesterday pic...rut kicking in too.


----------



## Professor

WOODIE13 said:


> Grapes and autumn olive here, yesterday pic...rut kicking in too.View attachment 1186960


Where?


----------



## WOODIE13

Professor said:


> Where?


Southern WV, got a few pics of bears and bucks in that spot, put the cam up Sunday


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

WOODIE13 said:


> Southern WV, got a few pics of bears and bucks in that spot, put the cam up Sunday


First wild black bear I ever saw in my life as a kid was in Welch WV.  He was getting into somebody's honey bee cabinets.


----------

